# Amplificador de 200w de Construyasuvideorockola no funciona



## chaser

Hola que tal soy nuevo en este foro y si me llama mucho la atensión todo lo relacionado a los amplificador, yo realize uno que viene publicado en construya su videorockola que se ve bastante aceptable pero no se si alguien ya lo conoce y pueda decirme si realmente funciona tal y como lo anuncian porfavor, porque el mio no  y ya le cheque todo solo que no tengo diagrama ops:

Aqui dejo el enlace del mismo amplificador.

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp200wHD.pdf


----------



## chaser

Ya encontre la falla en el circuito y es reemplazar el a733 por un 2sc1015.


----------



## oscarcito_ale

hola chaser yo lo tengo funcionando y anda de lujo un reemplazo del 2SA733 es el bc 212 o el bc557 ojo con la conexion cambia, lo que si al amplificador es necesario adosarle una proteccion para bafles o un circuito de retardo de conexion ya que al ensender circulan tensiones dc muy elevadas y puede dañar el parlante.Saludos


----------



## josco

hola compañero el amplificador si funciona lo eh probado. yo eh puesto al 2sa1015 por el 2sa733 y en la salida el 2sc5200 en lugar del 2sc3281, saludos!


----------



## panama1974

Bueno , yo construí de esa pagina web el de 100 watt con el stk 4192II  y el de 60 watts con el tda2050 y los dos trabajan muy bien , solo tuve un problema con el potenciometro de volumen que le entraba ruidos , lo cambie  y listo , inclusive el stk4192II lo tengo en una rockola en un bar y trabaja de maravilla , esos amplificador de construya su videorockola trabajan bien , no hay duda , saludos.


----------



## blasidalen

hola,yo tenia un problema de continua al encender el amplificador y lo solucione metiendole mas condensadores a la alimentacion


----------



## marck272004

hola amigos , yo  hice el proyecto amplificador cuasi complementario de 100 Watts(50 por canal) , tome todas las precauciones que el proyecto conlleva, pero lamentablemente tuve problemas, cuando conecte  el amplificador a la red eléctrica estallo un transistor tip3055, por lo cual solo me quedo desconectarlo y dejarlo ahi, casualmente solo estallo uno solo por lo cual no se cual seria el problema que tengo, por otro lado te cuento que compre todos los implementos salvo el potenciometro de 10 Ohm que no encontré ninguno en el mercado, asi que tuve que comprar de 100 ohm y bajarlo lo máximo posible para dejarlo en mas menos 10 ohm...

la fuente no es exacta sino que me entrega aprox 37 el transformador antes del puente rectificador así que tengo mas menos 56 volts en la entrada del circuito....

aparte de eso volvi a conectarlo y trate de tocar los transistores A683 y D400 los cuales elevaron su temperatura casi instantáneamente hasta que la resistencia de 220 ohms comenzó a ponerse oscura, de ahí no se me ocurre que mas hacer al respecto , puesto que solo me queda comprar un par de transistores mas para poder finalizar el proyecto..

el link del amplificador es este:
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/d_amp100wt.php


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Hola Mark seria bueno que le heches un vistaso a https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/ en todo caso en el pdf del circuito estan las tensiones de control en cada punto para tener en cuenta en estos casos, es cuestion de pegarle una leida y controlada al circuito, tambien seria bueno que le fabriques un protector para altavoces ya que al encender circulan tensiones medias elevadas para los parlantes (para que te quedes tranquilo tengo dos hecho de esto y uno del stk y el de 200w y andan una balaso). Saludos


----------



## marck272004

Gracias oscarcito_ale lo que sucede es que no alcanzo a medir voltajes por que el humo no se hace esperar, lo curioso es que los componentes son los mismos en el circuito y son dos canales, de los cuales solo uno reventó el otro esta bien, no hay exceso de temperatura ni
humo pero como comento en el mensaje anterior no alcanzo a medir nada, revise los pasos previos a la conexión y todo esta OK, no hay conexiones erróneas, ni componentes invertidos... afortunadamente los transistores son baratos si no tendre que desecharlos y como tu dices hacer el de 200 watts, por que la fuente que tengo me da para ese amplificador..
saludos y felices fiestas de fin de año


----------



## oscarcito_ale

no te desespere algun diodo que estan antes del D400 y A683 o alguno de esos componentes que son los que exitan los tip deben estar en corto o controla que las pistas proximos a los componentes esos no este en contacto entre si.... porque lo que mensionas lo de la resistencia esta relacionado con los mismos. 

                            Saludos y Muy Feliz Año 2010 para todos.


----------



## panama1974

Marck no sera que lo estas alimentando con corriente alterna ? fijate bien que el trafo en la lista de materiales es de 43 voltios pero hay que hacer un doblador de tension para que quede en 63 v corriente continua ,no se porque el colega de construya su videorockola no agrego ese doblador de tension alli mismo en ese pcb y no hacerlo aparte ,fijate bien en el pcb que alli dice 63 vcc , revisa bien la pagina web y alli encontraras como hacer ese doblador de tension , salu2.


----------



## marck272004

Tengo una fuente como la que se menciona en el proyecto, con rectificador y todo, el asunto es que hoy compro los dispositivos para un canal completo de repuesto jeje y seguiré las indicaciones del Master Fogonazo y su manual de Puesta en marcha y ajustes etapas de potencias....
gracias por sus aportes...


----------



## Fogonazo

Video sobre el armado de este amplificador


----------



## panama1974

marck272004 dijo:


> Tengo una fuente como la que se menciona en el proyecto, con rectificador y todo, el asunto es que hoy compro los dispositivos para un canal completo de repuesto jeje y seguiré las indicaciones del Master Fogonazo y su manual de Puesta en marcha y ajustes etapas de potencias....
> gracias por sus aportes...




 disculpa me equivoque de amplificador , vi el pcb de uno se 100 WATIOS CUASICOMPLEMENTARIO y ese si piden la fuente mencionada ,  http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp100cu.php   ,salu2.


----------



## lubob

chaser dijo:


> Ya encontre la falla en el circuito y es reemplazar el a733 por un 2sc1015.


buenas tardes, una pregunta se cambian los 4 a733? y otro favor me podrian pasar el diagrama de la fuente de 33x33v 8 amp,quiero construir este amplificador que tan bueno es? les agradezco su ayuda


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Lo ideal seria que trates de conseguir el A733 que en realidad es 2sa733 quedate tranquilo se consiguen porque es un transistor comun y lo de la fuente esta todo en el pcb depende cual elegiste hay dos versiones una que tiene control de tonos y otro donde solo esta la parte de potencia pero ambs tienen incluido los filtros y el rectificador


----------



## marck272004

Amigos, funciono de maravilla, la potencia es espectacular, solo me queda acondicionar el gabinete y estamos listos, el sonido es muy bueno, salvo por un POP al encender el amplificador, pero eso lo solucionare con un circuito protector de parlantes...
saludos a todos..


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

yo construi ese amplificador hace tiempo. modifique algunas cosas para trabajarlo mejor


----------



## nacho_brc

que modificaste? me gustaria saber.. yo tambien hice el amplificador.. ahora lo que necesitaba armar era un buen pre y un crossover para separar señal y colocar otras etapas..


----------



## lovecom45

Estos ampli sirven para dar un buen sonido a una guitarra?, si es así para  hacerle el preampli de la misma página para guitarra???


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

lo que modifique. fue la ganancia, puse 22k en la entrada y 22k en la realimentacion .igual como aparece en el proyecto 3A  de 60w.


----------



## nacho_brc

hola.. quisiera saber si alguien de los que posteo aca tiene el circuito de proteccion que mensionan.. e visto varios.. pero la verdad no tengo idea cual armar.. si pueden pasarme algun pdf seria de mucha ayuda.. desde ya muchas gracias..


----------



## oscarcito_ale

Aca hay un circuito de proteccion que te puede llegar a servir anda una bala o sino otra opcion que lo arme y anda un espectaculo tambien es el de Pablin


----------



## el-rey-julien

nacho_brc dijo:


> hola.. quisiera saber si alguien de los que posteo aca tiene el circuito de proteccion que mensionan.. e visto varios.. pero la verdad no tengo idea cual armar.. si pueden pasarme algun pdf seria de mucha ayuda.. desde ya muchas gracias..




creo que este es muy completo 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...plificador-microcontrolador-30259/#post245220


----------



## dj-quijote

chaser dijo:


> Ya encontre la falla en el circuito y es reemplazar el a733 por un 2sc1015.



hola que tal mi nombre es jose. queria agradecerte l aporte sobre la falla en el amipli de 200w. estuve 2 dias simulandolo intentando dar con el problema y no podia. muchas gacias.
y en general a todod el grupo de foros de electronica ya que han sido un gran a porte para mi.


----------



## romel777

Hola, Alguien ya armo el Amplificador de 400w de esta misma pagina? Pues queria armarlo, pero ni idea de que tan bien suena, alguien me que me lo diga? 

Aqui el Link: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp400w1.php


----------



## pipa09

romel777 dijo:


> Hola, Alguien ya armo el Amplificador de 400w de esta misma pagina? Pues queria armarlo, pero ni idea de que tan bien suena, alguien me que me lo diga?
> 
> Aqui el Link: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp400w1.php


 

Si, ya lo armaron,fijate aca que hay data de ese ampli!!
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php


----------



## juan9219

hola estoy con ganas de armarme esto
http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_200w.php
1pero so se que tal es o si anda, si alguien lo armo o tiene alguna referencia porfa digalo


----------



## el-rey-julien

si funciona yo arme ese y el de 400 y funciona perfecto ,
el de 400 ay que agregar un puente diodo de 50 amper en lugar de los 4 didodos de la placa sino  recalientan los diodos y el calor se va para la plaqueta

a el puente diodos es para reemplazar  los 4 didodos de 5 amper ,esos bien gordos,porque tambien tiene mas diodos pero son rectificadores de 1 amper


----------



## roherce

Quisiera pedirles ayuda pues yo arme este amplificador en su versión mono-fónica y resulta que me distorsiona el sonido al subir el volumen de la preamplificación que le conecto, todos los componentes son los mencionados en el pdf. sinceramente se muy poco de electrónica,y espero me tengan paciencia pues de verdad quisiera dejar de ver este proyecto como una simple receta y mejor entender su funcionamiento, pues este es para comenzar a reponer unas etapas que me han tronado es por eso que comienzo con este y no uno mas simple


----------



## el-rey-julien

roherce dijo:


> Quisiera pedirles ayuda pues yo arme este amplificador en su versión mono-fónica y resulta que me distorsiona el sonido al subir el volumen de la preamplificación que le conecto, todos los componentes son los mencionados en el pdf. sinceramente se muy poco de electrónica,y espero me tengan paciencia pues de verdad quisiera dejar de ver este proyecto como una simple receta y mejor entender su funcionamiento, pues este es para comenzar a reponer unas etapas que me han tronado es por eso que comienzo con este y no uno mas simple



es muy probable que el transformador de la fuente que estés usando le falte corriente


----------



## juan9219

tengo una pregunta mas, por que hay que reemplazar el a733 por el 1015 (creo)?? es por que no lo consiguieron o es para corregir algo?? porfa ayuden, gracias


----------



## Cacho

Una preguntita... ¿Ya se contactaron con los autores del circuito? (hablo de la gente de Construyasuvideorockola).

Eso es lo primero que hay que hacer: Consultar a la fuente. Después vemos qué es lo que ellos no puedan solucionarles...


Saludos


----------



## juan9219

Cacho dijo:


> Una preguntita... ¿Ya se contactaron con los autores del circuito? (hablo de la gente de Construyasuvideorockola).
> 
> Eso es lo primero que hay que hacer: Consultar a la fuente. Después vemos qué es lo que ellos no puedan solucionarles...
> 
> 
> Saludos



hola tavo, lo que buscamos, o por lo menos yo, en este caso no es ayuda, sino una opinion del circuito y de que tal anda, por otro lado no tienen foro, ademas queria saber que tal eran sus circuitos por la forma particular que tienen de armarlos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

la opinion es que funciona,a733 por el 1015 son reemplazos


----------



## Cacho

juan9219 dijo:


> hola *tavo*...


 ¿Tavo? ¿Ya me bautizaron de nuevo? 



juan9219 dijo:


> ...lo que buscamos, o por lo menos yo, en este caso no es ayuda, sino una opinion del circuito y de que tal anda, por otro lado no tienen foro, ademas queria saber que tal eran sus circuitos por la forma particular que tienen de armarlos.


En general los circuitos de Construya... andan, pero no son ninguna maravilla. En la parte de audio, en general, tiene circuitos que podríamos calificar con un 6 o un 7 como máximo.

Y si no tienen soporte quiere decir que estás armando el circuito bajo tu propio riesgo. Si armás alguno de los circuitos del foro, entonces podés postear dudas o preguntas que el autor (o alguno de los que participen en el tema) responderá.

Saludos


----------



## panama1974

Si tiene soporte , hay que contactar al autor por email y el te responde cualquier duda , salu2.


----------



## juan9219

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Tavo? ¿Ya me bautizaron de nuevo?
> 
> 
> En general los circuitos de Construya... andan, pero no son ninguna maravilla. En la parte de audio, en general, tiene circuitos que podríamos calificar con un 6 o un 7 como máximo.
> 
> Y si no tienen soporte quiere decir que estás armando el circuito bajo tu propio riesgo. Si armás alguno de los circuitos del foro, entonces podés postear dudas o preguntas que el autor (o alguno de los que participen en el tema) responderá.
> 
> Saludos



ajajaja uyy sory cacho, no se por que te habre confundido con tavo, por eso pregunto, por que para ellos sus circuitos son excelentes pero los arman a prueva y error, pero fuera de eso son lindos, logran buena potencia supuestamente y parecen andar bien



panama1974 dijo:


> Si tiene soporte , hay que contactar al autor por email y el te responde cualquier duda , salu2.



hola yo no dije que no tuviera soporte, dije que no tenia foro ni un buen feedback lo que es verdad, el te responde pero es mucho mejor un foro donde puedo leer opiniones y experiencias,ademas de otras dudad, por eso lo digo


----------



## jhoni1234

Compañeros del foro:

Los molesto para consultarles lo siguiente:

- Le consulte al autor de Contruya y me dijo que al trabajarlo en 4 ohms, solo se le puede excurrir un 30%mas de potencia de los 100W en 8 Ohms.

La gente que lo armo puede afirmar esto o quizas si lo alimentamos con una fuente superior se le pueda excurrir mas? Si alguien tiene un osciloscopio y una forma de probarlo podría ayudarme con esta inquietud?

Muchas Gracias y un prospero 2011!

Espero atentamente la repsuesta de la gente que lo armo.

PD: Si usas los 733 en vez de los 1015 no anda o anda mal?


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo lo arme con los 2sa1015 y el transformador de 33 +33 ,porque no lo armas con los componentes esos,yo los consegui a todos sin problema


----------



## juan9219

jhoni1234 dijo:


> Compañeros del foro:
> 
> Los molesto para consultarles lo siguiente:
> 
> - Le consulte al autor de Contruya y me dijo que al trabajarlo en 4 ohms, solo se le puede excurrir un 30%mas de potencia de los 100W en 8 Ohms.
> 
> La gente que lo armo puede afirmar esto o quizas si lo alimentamos con una fuente superior se le pueda excurrir mas? Si alguien tiene un osciloscopio y una forma de probarlo podría ayudarme con esta inquietud?
> 
> Muchas Gracias y un prospero 2011!
> 
> Espero atentamente la repsuesta de la gente que lo armo.
> 
> PD: Si usas los 733 en vez de los 1015 no anda o anda mal?



hola, creo que el problema por el que no le podes sacar mas de un 30% mas es la temperatura, fijate que dice que si lo usas a 4ohms necesitas si o si un cooler y un disipador grandote, debe aburar muy forzado a 4 ohms


----------



## Cacho

jhoni1234 dijo:


> ...Si alguien tiene un osciloscopio y una forma de probarlo podría ayudarme con esta inquietud?...


Yo tengo osciloscopio y maneras de comprobar eso. Mandame el ampli ya montado, con fuente y trafo incluídos y mido lo que necesites.

Saludos


----------



## jhoni1234

Cacho dijo:


> Yo tengo osciloscopio y maneras de comprobar eso. Mandame el ampli ya montado, con fuente y trafo incluídos y mido lo que necesites.
> 
> Saludos


 Me encantaría y te agradezco mucho, pero estas un poco lejitos 

ONTOPIC: Ya armé el circuito, si usas los 2SA733 no funciona. No explota simplemente queda en "mute". Alguien que sepa un poco mas que me ayude...

- En la hoja de datos soporta Collector-Base Voltaje: -60V / Collector-Emitter Voltaje: -50V
Pero este voltaje es el maximo adminisble simultaneamente o es el voltaje maximo que puede aplicarse en sus terminales.

- Es decir, le puse unos 2SA970 que soporta -120V y anda excelente!.(Funiona bien pero distorsiona agudamente en alto volumen) (problema mio por falta de potencia en las fuente de poder).

Creería que al alimentarlo en mi caso con +-32V Supera la tension maxima admisible ya que en el colector debe andar parte del voltaje positivo y negativo (?) 


Gracias y slaudos,

Juan.


----------



## juan9219

jhoni1234 dijo:


> Me encantaría y te agradezco mucho, pero estas un poco lejitos
> 
> ONTOPIC: Ya armé el circuito, si usas los 2SA733 no funciona. No explota simplemente queda en "mute". Alguien que sepa un poco mas que me ayude...
> 
> - En la hoja de datos soporta Collector-Base Voltaje: -60V / Collector-Emitter Voltaje: -50V
> Pero este voltaje es el maximo adminisble simultaneamente o es el voltaje maximo que puede aplicarse en sus terminales.
> 
> - Es decir, le puse unos 2SA970 que soporta -120V y anda excelente!.(Funiona bien pero distorsiona agudamente en alto volumen) (problema mio por falta de potencia en las fuente de poder).
> 
> Creería que al alimentarlo en mi caso con +-32V Supera la tension maxima admisible ya que en el colector debe andar parte del voltaje positivo y negativo (?)
> 
> 
> Gracias y slaudos,
> 
> Juan.



me parece que habria que contactarse con costruya... me da inquietud por que yo compre los a733 y quiero que funcione.


----------



## juan9219

porfa necesito un favor enorme, alguien que tenga armado el de 200w con preampli armado y funcionando le puede sacar una foto y dejarla, porfavor, por que el mio me quedo alrevez de el de la foto de la pagina, completamente al revez. y no anda!!! me tira 44v aprox constantes en las salidas del ampli tenga o no algo colgado en la entrada, y aparente mente no puse nada mal. las pistas estan perfectas


----------



## el-rey-julien

que problema ¡¡                   .


----------



## Fogonazo

juan9219 dijo:


> ....por que el mio me quedo alrevez de el de la foto de la pagina, completamente al revez. y no anda!!! me tira 44v .....



¿ Hiciste la PCB en espejo ?
Si no la hiciste de esa forma te queda armado al revés.


----------



## el-rey-julien

si se guio por las indicaciones de la pagina no debería tener problemas ,es como una receta ,si no le erras a ningun paso  funcionade primera,
revisaste pistas en cortos?,mira que ya estan dadas en espejos los pcb de esa pagina ¡¡
o sea imprimis la pagina del pcb,luego le ases una fotocopia y la transferis y listo 
no ayque acer espejos de nada pues ya lo estan,quizas ese sea el error


----------



## juan9219

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Hiciste la PCB en espejo ?
> Si no la hiciste de esa forma te queda armado al revés.



aca te dejo una foto, no se ve muy bien por que es la cam de la note, yo solo la imprimi en una laser y la planche en la placa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 porfa dejenme una foto asi me guio, estoy viendo si no tengo que cambiar de lado los transistores y un par de diodos o que
AAAAHH PERDON ME OLVIDE, LOS 44V CONSTANTES EN LAS SALIDAS LOS TIRA CUANDO CORTOCIRCUITO LA ENTRADA, SI NO NADA


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Lo que armaste se parece a esto ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 27472​
¿ Viste el video sobre el armado ?

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xb77t5_amplificador-de-400w_tech


----------



## juan9219

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Lo que armaste se parece a esto ?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 27472​
> ¿ Viste el video sobre el armado ?
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xb77t5_amplificador-de-400w_tech



no, yo arme este http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_200w.php, pero si ves esa foto y ves la mia estan alrevez.si lo dejo prendido con un parlante un tip 41 empieza a humear y un c2381 (no use el c3280) calienta, y el otro queda frio


----------



## el-rey-julien

el de la foto es el de 400 wat ,ese arme yo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

juan9219 dijo:


> pero si ves esa foto y ves la mia estan alrevez.si lo dejo prendido con un parlante un tip 41 empieza a humear y un c2381 (no use el c3280) calienta, y el otro queda frio


Y no es más rápido y barato hacer bien el PCB y reutilizar los componentes que puedas antes de seguir quemando cosas?...digo, no?


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> Y no es más rápido y barato hacer bien el PCB y reutilizar los componentes que puedas antes de seguir quemando cosas?...digo, no?




Esta es la imagen de la página:




Si por ejemplo en tu caso los potenciómetros te quedaron a la derecha, en lugar de la izquierda (Mirando la PCB) de la misma forma, significa que no "Espejaste" la imagen antes de imprimir.

La opción de ezaballa es la más lógica, si sigues experimentado con "Todos" los componentes de la placa invertidos vas a lograr quemar todo.
Retira "Todos" los componentes, los vas verificando con el multímetro y lo que se pueda lo aprovechas para una nueva PCB.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Retira "Todos" los componentes, los vas verificando con el multímetro y lo que se pueda lo aprovechas *para una nueva PCB*.


  
Basta ya de hacer experimentos que solo conducen al fracaso!!!!!


----------



## el-rey-julien

ezavalla dijo:


> Basta ya de hacer experimentos que solo conducen al fracaso!!!!!



es lo mas logico ,reaser el pcb y aprobechar  todos los componentes que   no se estropearon


----------



## juan9219

el-rey-julien dijo:


> es lo mas logico ,reaser el pcb y aprobechar  todos los componentes que   no se estropearon



tengo un par de preguntas, primero como lo hago en espejo, segundo no  entiendo por que en la pag no aclara que haya que hacer eso.:enfadado:
me volaron los 4 tip41, el resto parece estar bien. gracias a todos por su ayuda, y porfa me pueden dejar una foto de alguno terminado que quiero ver uno que haya quedado bien jaja. bue cuando tenga tiempo lo armare


----------



## el-rey-julien

la imagen en espejo se puede hacer de la siguientes maneras 
1 -la mas facil,te dirigis a una libreria o imprenta que tengan una fotocopiadora láser y le pides hacer una fotocopia en espejo del pcb ,luego la transfieres ,supongo con el metodo de la plancha 
2- es lo que yo ago pues   las impresoras láser estan medio lejos de casa =imprimo  en una hoja de calcar la imagen del pcb ,luego voy a la libreria y la ago fotocopiar,al derecho y al rebes por las dudas ,luego eligo una de las copias (la que se ve al reves ) luego   la transfiero con el método de la plancha y  listo la  placa queda bien  ,despues al acido ,luego las perforaciones,revisar  los cortos por si ay ,antes de poner los componentes,
luego si no ay pistas en cortos ya empiezo a montar los componentes 
saludos de su majestad el rey julien


----------



## Cacho

juan9219 dijo:


> tengo un par de preguntas, primero como lo hago en espejo, segundo no  entiendo por que en la pag no aclara que haya que hacer eso.:enfadado:


Entré al link que pusiste y ahí claramente dice al inicio del texto: 


> Descargue el archivo *PDF* que está al final  de éste  artículo, haga el impreso sobre baquelita mediante la técnica de   serigrafía o planchado. El impreso viene a tamaño real, *recuerde  configurar  bien la impresora para que la impresión salga al tamaño  correcto y si piensa usar el método de planchado, invierta el impreso  usando el photoshop.   *



No podés quejarte ni enojarte si vos sos el que no lee...

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

Cacho dijo:


> Entré al link que pusiste y ahí claramente dice al inicio del texto:
> 
> 
> No podés quejarte ni enojarte si vos sos el que no lee...
> 
> Saludos



jjaja es verdad   este muchacho no leyo bien,

PD:
   como soy medio duro con el photoshop  me  invente el metodo de imprimir en  el papel de calcar y luego  fotocopiar este ultimo


----------



## DOSMETROS

El *PAINT*  le invierte cualquier imagen Don Rey 

Le da a Imagen - "Voltear o girar" - 

Voltear horizontal o vertical es lo mismo  . . . o casi Don Rey


----------



## el-rey-julien

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El *PAINT*  le invierte cualquier imagen Don Rey
> 
> Le da a Imagen - "Voltear o girar" -
> 
> Voltear horizontal o vertical es lo mismo  . . . o casi Don Rey



todo es tan sencillo que el rey su majestad le gutaa complicarse 
pero para la próxima placa voy a intentar mas opciones ,pero como siempre uso pcbwizar pro ya me las saca en espejo o mejor aun el siempre y  util  método Manhattan


----------



## juan9219

me acabo de enterar que ellos arman sus pcbs para que los hagan por serigrafia  ya le dessolde todo, cuando tenga tiempo y despues de leer bien constrauya... (que por cierto reconozco que lo unico que hize fue darle a print) lo volvere a armar al derecho y esto me quedara como una anecdota bol... jajajaj
muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda. cuando lo arme y quede funcionando prometo que dejo fotos. gracias a tutis por su paciencia. aahh y ellos me recomendaron darlo vuelta con el photoshop por que por que aparentemente habre directo el pdf, pero no lo tengo instalado en ubuntu, cuando agarre la note en la que tengo windows lo probare


----------



## sebastiangg

buenos dias ya tengo casi todos los componentes pero los dos condensadores de 150 pf no se si puedo colocar de 50voltios porque no consigo los de 100voltios. cuanto es el voltaje recomendado.
 mucahas gracias


----------



## Richardmg26

Hola!

Yo arme este ampli y no anda.. sale voltaje DC por la salida de parlantes. Lo alimente con +-44. El PBC esta perfecto, lo revise varias veces y no hay error. No me salio al reves como al colega, simplemente me tira dc por la salida y no hace mas nada... Los transistores *[CHAT NO]* use son los 2sc pero en realidad no son originales, dice csc3280. Me gustaria que me puedan ayudar a solucionar este inconveniente.. mas tarde subo unas fotos del mismo para *[CHAT NO]* vean como me quedo el pcb y la posicion de los componentes..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Este amplificador es un diseño de la gente de construyasuvideorockola.com, así que deberías consultar con ellos ya que este foro no es el soporte técnico de esa web...
En este foro hay una parva de amplificadores iguales y muy superiores a ese y además está el soporte de muchos usuarios que los han armado y les ha funcionado. Si vos querés seguir con este amplificador...preguntale a quien lo diseñó.


----------



## miguelangel12

buenas amigos yo realice este proyecto todavía no lo he si funciona correctamente pero tengo unas sobre unas soldaduras las cuales no se si tenga algún inconveniente con esto ya que estoy comenzando con esto si alguien me puede ayudar muchas gracias de ante mano..  

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f29/amplificardor-d-200w-54684/

a*QU*i les dejo las imágenes que subi


----------



## Fogonazo

miguelangel12 dijo:


> buenas amigos yo realice este proyecto todavía no lo he si funciona correctamente pero tengo unas sobre unas soldaduras las cuales no se si tenga algún inconveniente con esto ya que estoy comenzando con esto si alguien me puede ayudar muchas gracias de ante mano..



*Eliminé las fotos del otro post* para que puedas agregarlas a este, *sube* nuevamente las fotos.


----------



## nelson ricardo

yo arme ese amplificador al principio solo una lao sonaba pero solo un canal y en el otro tenia voltaje dc en la salida solucione el problema era un pequeño corto que habia entre uno de los transistores a733 yo use el pcb sin cambio de ninguna pieza solo que le puse transistores 2sc5200
y suena muy bien


----------



## nakjamkas

Hola compañeros, yo también arme este amplificador y me funciona bastante bien, sigan las instrucciones de los vídeos muy bien y verán que no tiene pierde..... lo único con lo que les recomiendo tener mucho cuidado es con hacer cortos con las salidas a los parlantes, por experiencia lo digo (queme los 4 transistores Toshiba) ....

saludos.


----------



## ermaqui

hola compañeros electronicos, he construido el amplificador de 200w con tonos y el problema que tengo es que me distorsiona a bajo y a alto volumen los dos canales igual.he usado los 2sc5200 y los a733, no se si tengo que cambiar los a733 para que funcione bien. el transformador es de +34 0 y -34, sospecho que es que le falta amperaje al transformador. el pcb esta bien y los componentes estan bien.Espero buestro consejo, gracias


----------



## ialvega

romel777 dijo:


> Hola, Alguien ya armo el Amplificador de 400w de esta misma pagina? Pues queria armarlo, pero ni idea de que tan bien suena, alguien me que me lo diga?
> 
> Aqui el Link: http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_amp400w1.php



bueno les comento una cosa a pesar de que el pcb lo hice alreves todo salio de maravilla y les cuento una cosa cuando lo conecte no tenia nada de ruido por ninguna parte y suena bien y fuerte, bueno en la foto lo tengo sin los transistores porque los quiete para otro proyecto que tengo cuando lo tenga listo subo fotos, hay va la foto del ampli


----------



## sebastiangg

yo arme el de 200 w y funciona perfecto lo probé con transformadores de 18 y24 voltios a menos de 3 amp y funciono .prueba con otros parlantes


----------



## faustostar

hola a todos ya yo he armado los amplificadores de 100w, 200W y 400W de la página de http://www.constryasuvideorockola.com y funcionan de maravillas, lo unico es que deben cuidarse es con los transistores A733 ya que si estos estan en corto o tienen fuga les tirará DC en la salida, tambien he hecho modificaciones al circuito y no he tenido problemas he cambiado los tips41c por D313 y los tips42c por B507 o sea los driver y he cambiado los transistores del pre y les he aumentado el voltaje para sacarle mas potencia, claro hay que recalcular algunas resistencia y tambien hay que aumentarle el voltaje de trabajo de los capacitores.


----------



## vaco_802808

Hola a todos yo arme el amplifiacdor e 200w con los transistores 2SC3280 y lo tengo instalado con una fuente SMPS en el auto pero tengo un problema, sin conectar el parlante el voltaje muy bien +45-45V pero conecto los parlantes y se me baj a -32 y+62 voltios he medido el consumo y en la rama negativa tiene un consumo de 1 amperio a voluemen cero. y en la rama positiva todo normal ,pero eso es al conectar el parlante, en la salida al parlante tengo un voltaje de 135 mV DC, he sacado la concluision de que la parte negativa me esta excediendo el consumo solo con conectar el parlante sin nada de volume, y esto es loque no me deja trabajar a mi fuente  SMPS de 12v a +45-45 DC se desbalancea el voltaje, ayuda por favor


----------



## faustostar

vaco_802808 dijo:


> Hola a todos yo arme el amplifiacdor e 200w con los transistores 2SC3280 y lo tengo instalado con una fuente SMPS en el auto pero tengo un problema, sin conectar el parlante el voltaje muy bien +45-45V pero conecto los parlantes y se me baj a -32 y+62 voltios he medido el consumo y en la rama negativa tiene un consumo de 1 amperio a voluemen cero. y en la rama positiva todo normal ,pero eso es al conectar el parlante, en la salida al parlante tengo un voltaje de 135 mV DC, he sacado la concluision de que la parte negativa me esta excediendo el consumo solo con conectar el parlante sin nada de volume, y esto es loque no me deja trabajar a mi fuente  SMPS de 12v a +45-45 DC se desbalancea el voltaje, ayuda por favor



hola vaco_802808 revisa la impedancia de tus parlantes, ah recuerda que este ampli es para trabajarlo con una carga de 8Ω, lo puedes trabajar con una carga de 4Ω, pero colocandole un disipador mas grande o agregarle un abanico.

recuerda: 
conexion serie suma las cargas
conexion paralelo divide las cargas


----------



## estebancito

Hola , nose que me paso en este proyecto que cuando lo fui a conectar se quemo un resistor los de 100ohms/1w, le salia humo. Y luego se me quemaron los parlantes, los tr no calientan pero los tip si. Alguien por favor ayudeme... Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

estebancito dijo:


> Hola , nose que me paso en este proyecto que cuando lo fui a conectar se quemo un resistor los de 100ohms/1w, le salia humo. Y luego se me quemaron los parlantes, los tr no calientan pero los tip si. Alguien por favor ayudeme... Gracias



¿ Te parece que alguien puede dar una opinión con los pocos (Poquísimos) datos que estas dando ?

Retira todo lo que se quemó y reemplaza lo que este dañado
Revisa todos los transistores (que se encuentren sanos)
Revisa todos los transistores (que se encuentren en el lugar correcto y correctamente colocados)
Revisa el diseño del PCB, ¿ Lo hiciste en "Espejo" ? 

Vuelve a colocar todo y antes de segir quemando cosas lee esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## faustostar

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Te parece que alguien puede dar una opinión con los pocos (Poquísimos) datos que estas dando ?
> Revisa el diseño del PCB, ¿ Lo hiciste en "Espejo" ?



exactamente, tambien revisa que no haya soldaduras frias, o sea que todo este correctamente soldados a la placa, ya que esto no deberia estar pasando y por favor aporta mas datos para que te puendan ayudar por ej. 

voltaje del transformador ac
transistores que usaste en la etapa del pre y driver

aqui te dejo unas imagenes la primera es para usarla con el metodo de la plancha, la segunda es para serigrafia.

ahh y como dijo fogonazo por favor revisa esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## chaser

Hola a todos pues ya lo eh tenido trabajando y en vista de que a varios les da broncas co el funcionamiento y sacar el mayor provecho a este ampli lo que yo recomiendo es poner el circuito de proteccion porque si hacen un pequeño corto a las salida se vuela los transistores en mi caso los que yo puse y se oyen mejor son los 2sc5200, y un transfor de 35 + 35vac a 5amp. ya aclarado los transistores de señal son los a1015 sin dudas. para mejorar la potencia si lo hace cerca de un 30% como ya lo dijeron a 4 ohms. pero lo que tienen que hacer para evitar distorcion y calentamiento y logico humeadas jejeje, es facil dicipar mas los 5200 y poner un cable de mas calibre 10 o 8. a la salida de las bocinas si no lo hacen aparte de distorcion se puede tronar las salidas y la verdad si esta de lujo tiene buen sonido.


----------



## SERGIOD

faustostar dijo:


> exactamente, tambien revisa que no haya soldaduras frias, o sea que todo este correctamente soldados a la placa, ya que esto no deberia estar pasando y por favor aporta mas datos para que te puendan ayudar por ej.
> 
> voltaje del transformador ac
> transistores que usaste en la etapa del pre y driver
> 
> aqui te dejo unas imagenes la primera es para usarla con el metodo de la plancha, la segunda es para serigrafia.
> 
> ahh y como dijo fogonazo por favor revisa esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


Esa placa de cual de todos es?


----------



## faustostar

esa placa es la de 200w de construyasuvideorockola.com con control de tonos, 100w por canal


----------



## Lionel ivo

amigos del foro Yo hace menos de 5 dias termine de armar el amplificador con tonos y anda exelente ya lo he hecho dos veces la primera se me quemo por no usar disipadores de calor peroo la calidad de sonidoo es exelente le hice unas modificaciones en los transistores en realidad los cambie por otros que son 2sc3281 un modelo mas se aguanta mas corriente y mas voltaje lo que es mejor para que no se te quemen si son truchos porque aca en Argentina hay muchos transistores falcificados... los transistores A733 los tengo no los cambie por nada...
me tome el atrvimiento de analizar bien antes de probarlo y antes de montarlo.. lo armee y me re gusto como suenaa, el preamplificador me lo rompieron unos compañeros aproposito porque el mio le tapaba a todo el sonidoo que ellos ponian... pero sin pre o con pre funciona lo que si no puedes regular los tonos el balance y el volumen...
ahora no puedo subir las fotos son muy grandes en resolucion y en tamaño...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lionel ivo dijo:


> el preamplificador me lo rompieron unos compañeros aproposito porque el mio le tapaba a todo el sonidoo que ellos ponian


  
Pero que buena gente tenés como compañeros!!!!! Seguí trabajando con ellos que vas a llegar muuuuuy lejos....


----------



## Lionel ivo

ezavalla dijo:


> Pero que buena gente tenés como compañeros!!!!! Seguí trabajando con ellos que vas a llegar muuuuuy lejos....



siii me imaginooo
son compañeros del otro curso de electronica y son re envidiosos no te imaginas
ni los quisieras tener ellos no vas a estudiar electronica porque los padres de ellos son profesores de esa especialidad y ellos no hacen nada y vos te re matas laburandoo para poder lograr un proyecto y que lo aprueven tus profesores me entendess??
igual no me importa porque les pase el trapo a todos todas la personas se acercaban a mi porque tenia este amplificador casii al palo y se escuchaba exelente la verdad es algo imprecionante lo que es....


----------



## Lionel ivo

sebastiangg dijo:


> buenos dias ya tengo casi todos los componentes pero los dos condensadores de 150 pf no se si puedo colocar de 50voltios porque no consigo los de 100voltios. cuanto es el voltaje recomendado.
> mucahas gracias



con tal de que pongas capacitores mas de 50 voltios biene bien mas de eso no se usara porque la alimentacion es de -+45 y le he puesto de 50v y hasta ahora me anda bien...
la mayoria los capacitores que le puse son de poliester en vez de ceramica...





Richardmg26 dijo:


> Hola!
> 
> Yo arme este ampli y no anda.. sale voltaje DC por la salida de parlantes. Lo alimente con +-44. El PBC esta perfecto, lo revise varias veces y no hay error. No me salio al reves como al colega, simplemente me tira dc por la salida y no hace mas nada... Los transistores *[CHAT NO]* use son los 2sc pero en realidad no son originales, dice csc3280. Me gustaria que me puedan ayudar a solucionar este inconveniente.. mas tarde subo unas fotos del mismo para *[CHAT NO]* vean como me quedo el pcb y la posicion de los componentes..



mira te cuento que yo use unos transistores falcificados tambien los mios dicen c3281 eleji estos porque los 2sc3280 "truchos" no se bancan mas de 45 volts y aparte use los 2sc3281 porque son  los unicos que consegui en argentina...
A mi me anda perfecto el ampli lo que tenes que ver si los tip 41 y 42 estan bien puestos porque a mi me paso eso cuando arme la primera vez en principio de año.
Los tip lo habia puesto dicipadores porque lo iva a trabajar a 4 ohms pero fue mala idea lo que hice porque no lo solde a la placa si no le solde unos cables y unos pines... lo cual no me hacian bien el contacto y eso me hacia tirar 45 volts de salida.. lo mas recomendable que sueldes los tips en la placa, y fijarce bien las resistencias si dan bien los valores porque estas falan en el sentido de la tolerancia....





juan9219 dijo:


> me parece que habria que contactarse con costruya... me da inquietud por que yo compre los a733 y quiero que funcione.



es que funciona con los A733 otros no use si no puedes usar los bc557 soporta poco voltaje 10 volt menos que el original "A733"


----------



## pandacba

De no creer es una pasada en limpio del RCA de 70W pero de mucha menor calidad, la banda pasante asi como esta es un desastre, y a 4 ohm la distorción sube exponencialmente, no tiene los diodos en inversa en lo transistores de salida, esta omitida en la rama inferior la polarización diodo resistencia, que le confiere más linealidad al conjunto, con lo que se iguala la rama superior.

De echo el esquema que esta en el foro como amplificador de RCA de 130W es superior a este, tanto en diseño como en rendimiento y respuesta. y el amplificador de plaquetodo bajo la sigla 77, que es el "hermano" del RCA de 130(o RCA modificado) es aún de mucha mayor calidad, y yo he posteado de ese amplificador de alta calidad (cuyos esquemas de 50 y 100W estan en el foro) la versión de 180W que aún Modul Technics comercializa.

Muchachos en nuestro pais se hicieron y diseñaron equipos de audio de muy alta calidad, tanto que aún equipos de aquellas épocas asombra a quienes lo escuchan por su calidad, no hace falta buscar en otro lado y menos en esa web,

Aqui se hicieron versiones del equipo de 70W, llevados a 100 y más de mucho mejor calidad que el expuesto alli,

También esta en el foro un diseño, echo por la misma RCA de 120W en 8ohm y 180W sobre 4 ohms cuyo diseño es mucho más avanzado aún que los que he mencionado y de la calidad ni hablar

Algunos datos

Potencia

Tipica(carga de 8 ohms)                     120W
Típica(carga de 4 ohms)                     180W
Tipica(carga de 16 ohms)                     80W

THD                                                  0.5%
Ancho de banda 
3db por debajo de potencia continua   5hz a 50Khz

Sensibilidad                                        900mV


y también esta el de 200W en 8 ohm y 300W en 4 ohms


a que diferencias me refiero? fuentes de corrientes, cargas variables...........


----------



## el-rey-julien

panda,yo arme el de 400 wat de esa pagina y funciona muy bien


----------



## pandacba

Aqui armaron el de 200 y dicen que es bueno, pero su circuito es una pésima adaptación, yo los que menciono he tenido la oportunidad de someterlos a ensayos y corroborar los datos publicados, porque en esta pagina no se publican datos similares a los que yo puse? y eso que puse los datos más relevantes.

Que funcione no es sinonimo de bueno, en un amplificador de alta potencia es dificil audblemente pasado cierto nivel determinar si suena bien o mal, ya que el oido se satura, por lo tanto no queda otra que recurrir a instrumentación para medir y comparar.

A mi el echo que me digan funciona no me basta, en el caso presente con solo ver el esquema ni pierdo tiempo en ponerlo en práctica, teniendo los ya mencionados que son téncicamente mucho mejor 

Hay más datos que se deberian publicar como la relación señal ruido, los niveles con entrada en corto, etc etc que son los datos que te hablan de un amplificador, cuando esos datos no se publican no queda otra que el ensayo, en particular tengo los datos de una gran variedad de equipos que estan dando vueltas por la red y dejan mucho que desear, alguno es evidente que jamas funcionaron.

Y en especial en la web de referencia la mayor parte del material es bastante malo, con cosas rebuscadas que a un buen diseño lo arriunan como por ejemplo el ampli con los TDA2540 que lo hacen trabajar en media onda, tan solo por poner un ejemplo, hay tanto errores alli que para mi no es una fuente de referencia para nada y no soy el único que opina lo mismo, lo hace mucha gente y con conocimiento de cuasa.

Habiendo tan buenos esquemas en el foro porque teminar en ese lugar?


----------



## chaser

Asi es panda las opiniones son respetadas por todos, y esa web me trajo a esta y en lo general si son variados los esquemas que se ven ya hoy en dia pero por ejemplo yo prefiero 100% uno a valvulas que cualquiera que me presenten, a lo que se refiere en este tema, es que este ampli si cumple con las aspectativas necesarias para realizarlo y la verdad da buen sonido ya que no todos llevaran instrumentacion para criticarlo jejeje. en resumen solo se trta de un diseño sencillo y si tiene sus desventajas pero para el uso que se le emplea esta perfecto en mi parecer... pero pues cualuier opinion es buena.... saludos.


----------



## ialvega

mi querido amigo pandacba la verdad bueno no se que decir, pero quiero que me haga el favor y me diga cuales son los amplificadores que son de su devocion, no lo digo con ironia si no que me gustaria, saber de acuerdo a su esperiencia y sabiduria, asi que me gustaria saber, chao y suerte

atte.
Ialvega


----------



## almendra

para el amplificador de rockola de 200w es mucho un transformador de 42v 42v ?


----------



## chaser

almendra dijo:


> para el amplificador de rockola de 200w es mucho un transformador de 42v 42v ?



mmm si es mucho lo que vas a tener es mucha distrocion ademas de un calentamiento mayor no te lo recomiendo para nada. en total tetiene quue dar 70vcd para que funcione perfecto.


----------



## almendra

aaa pasa que el de rockola me dijo 40v 40v porq use los 5200 pero tengo el transfo de 42v 42v.


----------



## chaser

pues por 2v naaa pasa absolutamente nada pero si tendras distrocion es lo que e paso a mi, queria aumentar la potencia y no pude habia mas distorcion pero depende para que uso le des.


----------



## almendra

y darle uso de bastante rozca! jaja pasa que lo conecte y me quemo las resistencias de 7w las de 47.


----------



## chaser

mmmm pues no creo que sea por el voltaje yo creo que mas que eso tienes un corto en tu circuito o lo imprimiste al revez mira todo lo que esta en este hilo y veras que se resuelven tus dudas.


----------



## almendra

chaser dijo:


> mmmm pues no creo que sea por el voltaje yo creo que mas que eso tienes un corto en tu circuito o lo imprimiste al revez mira todo lo que esta en este hilo y veras que se resuelven tus dudas.




lo imprimi en modo plancha como esta en el pdf :S


----------



## chaser

ahi esta el problema, el modo como viene en el pdf tienes que imprimir en espejo si lo haces en plancha el mismo soft de acrobat te da la opcion modo espejo. ahi esta tu problema amigo.


----------



## almendra

chaser dijo:


> ahi esta el problema, el modo como viene en el pdf tienes que imprimir en espejo si lo haces en plancha el mismo soft de acrobat te da la opcion modo espejo. ahi esta tu problema amigo.




pero el ultimo pdf me dice que ya esta en modo espejo lo viste?


----------



## pandacba

Este esquema que esta aqui le notan algún parecido? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/reparar-viejas-placas-rca-17539/index5.html post 93


----------



## chaser

mmm no lo vi pero pues deloriginal hazlo para eliminar errores y de ahi viene todo perfecto.


----------



## almendra

chaser dijo:


> mmm no lo vi pero pues deloriginal hazlo para eliminar errores y de ahi viene todo perfecto.




el disipador me estaba jodiendo no estaba bien aislado y creo que me quemo las resistencias de 100ohms 1w. que mallllllllll y un tip se calienta


----------



## el-rey-julien

como puede ser,yo lo arme y funciono de una ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## faustostar

almendra dijo:


> el disipador me estaba jodiendo no estaba bien aislado y creo que me quemo las resistencias de 100ohms 1w. que mallllllllll y un tip se calienta



si te quemo las resistencias de 100ohm revisa que todas las oldaduras esten bien aplicada
por casualidad el tip que se calienta es Tip42c

yo lo arme y me funciono de una





almendra dijo:


> y darle uso de bastante rozca! jaja pasa que lo conecte y me quemo las resistencias de 7w las de 47.


 no son de 7w y 47ohm
son de 5w y 0.47ohm





almendra dijo:


> lo imprimi en modo plancha como esta en el pdf :S



exactamente esta en modo plancha, tambien esta para serigrafia





almendra dijo:


> aaa pasa que el de rockola me dijo 40v 40v porq use los 5200 pero tengo el transfo de 42v 42v.



no me arriesgaria  con ese voltaje yo uso los 5200 y de todas manera uso el voltaje recomendado los 33+33vac que rectiicado da 46+46vdc u¡y si usas los 42+42vac te dará 60+60vdc o sea una diferencia de 14vdc


----------



## almendra

faustostar dijo:


> si te quemo las resistencias de 100ohm revisa que todas las oldaduras esten bien aplicada
> por casualidad el tip que se calienta es Tip42c
> 
> yo lo arme y me funciono de una
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no son de 7w y 47ohm
> son de 5w y 0.47ohm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> exactamente esta en modo plancha, tambien esta para serigrafia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no me arriesgaria  con ese voltaje yo uso los 5200 y de todas manera uso el voltaje recomendado los 33+33vac que rectiicado da 46+46vdc u¡y si usas los 42+42vac te dará 60+60vdc o sea una diferencia de 14vdc




si se calienta el Tip42c, las resistencias son de son de 7w y 0.47ohm, y con respecto  al transformador el de rockola me dijo uno de 40v 40v pero este se pasa por 2v nada mas, al amplificador le puse los 5200. y tambien me quemo los 5200 -.-





el-rey-julien dijo:


> como puede ser,yo lo arme y funciono de una ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡




si igual creo que por no tener bien aislado el disipador me quemo eso. pero no estoy seguro


----------



## pandacba

A ese esquema, no lo alimentes con más tensión que la que dice originalmente, si te fijas en lo que postee es casi una pasada en limpio de un esquema que fue armado por cientos de miles hace 40 años, y ese equipo original tenia problemas si le subias la tensión, estaba diseñado y potimmizado el original para +-42,+-45V no lo  afectaban, pero a medidas que se comenzaba a subir la tensión la cosa empeoraba


----------



## almendra

pandacba dijo:


> A ese esquema, no lo alimentes con más tensión que la que dice originalmente, si te fijas en lo que postee es casi una pasada en limpio de un esquema que fue armado por cientos de miles hace 40 años, y ese equipo original tenia problemas si le subias la tensión, estaba diseñado y potimmizado el original para +-42,+-45V no lo  afectaban, pero a medidas que se comenzaba a subir la tensión la cosa empeoraba



claro claro, pasa que tengo ese transformador :S pero el q tengo de 42v 42v andaria bien por lo que dices.


----------



## chaser

almendra... yo creo que te complicas y te metes mas alla de algo que no conoces bien, solo armalo como dice en el video de ensamblado y fijate bien paso a paso. como se hace, de ahi en fuera no tendras problemas mas que de calentamiento y seria mas recomendable que la fuente la pongas separada de como viene ahi en cuestion diodos por un puente de 20 amp. y ya es todo.


----------



## almendra

chaser dijo:


> almendra... yo creo que te complicas y te metes mas alla de algo que no conoces bien, solo armalo como dice en el video de ensamblado y fijate bien paso a paso. como se hace, de ahi en fuera no tendras problemas mas que de calentamiento y seria mas recomendable que la fuente la pongas separada de como viene ahi en cuestion diodos por un puente de 20 amp. y ya es todo.



listo, y se podra poner el transformador en otra carcaza ? osea una carcaza arriba de la otra ? pero el transformador en una y el ampli en otra.


----------



## Lionel ivo

almendra dijo:


> pero el ultimo pdf me dice que ya esta en modo espejo lo viste?



si mira yo baje ese pdf el que tiene 2 circuito de ese ampli (uno normal y otro en espejo)... yo lo que hice es como ya tenia el pdf anterior  con el circuito normal es copiar la imagen con el acrobat... pasarlo a word (pegar la imagen y espejarla) de ahi les das las medidas justas de la plaqueta siempre copiando bien la plaquetade pdf original... y despues guardarlo como archivo Pdf para poder ver como quedo y poder imprimir se reduce apenas por 2 mm de lado y 1 de largo no es nada pero es la mejor forma que hice y me resulto facil...

otra cosa que yo puenso que no te anduvo el apli. fue por el traffo.. lo veo sobre pasado yo hice un monofonico con los 2sc 5200 y use un trafo de 36V+36V 4A le di un amper mas para que no se quede corto el trafo... ese ampli lo uso muchisimo lo muelo por no decir otra cosa.... sin embargo anda re bien lo pongo al palo y no satura uso parlantes de 800 w y la verdad lo mueve bien...

el ultimo ampli que arme es el de 200 con tonos... el que tiene el 2sc3280 yo no lo use esoo use los 2sc3281 y me gusta como quedo.. el trafo es de 33V+33V 6A ya he quemado parlantes de 400W los uso un monton los ampli soy sonidista y los ampli medianos que tengo son hechos por mi... yo no le encuentro distrocion alguna si lo usas para escuchar musica andan expectaculares.. ni hablar para instrumentos...


----------



## almendra

Lionel ivo dijo:


> si mira yo baje ese pdf el que tiene 2 circuito de ese ampli (uno normal y otro en espejo)... yo lo que hice es como ya tenia el pdf anterior  con el circuito normal es copiar la imagen con el acrobat... pasarlo a word (pegar la imagen y espejarla) de ahi les das las medidas justas de la plaqueta siempre copiando bien la plaquetade pdf original... y despues guardarlo como archivo Pdf para poder ver como quedo y poder imprimir se reduce apenas por 2 mm de lado y 1 de largo no es nada pero es la mejor forma que hice y me resulto facil...
> 
> otra cosa que yo puenso que no te anduvo el apli. fue por el traffo.. lo veo sobre pasado yo hice un monofonico con los 2sc 5200 y use un trafo de 36V+36V 4A le di un amper mas para que no se quede corto el trafo... ese ampli lo uso muchisimo lo muelo por no decir otra cosa.... sin embargo anda re bien lo pongo al palo y no satura uso parlantes de 800 w y la verdad lo mueve bien...
> 
> el ultimo ampli que arme es el de 200 con tonos... el que tiene el 2sc3280 yo no lo use esoo use los 2sc3281 y me gusta como quedo.. el trafo es de 33V+33V 6A ya he quemado parlantes de 400W los uso un monton los ampli soy sonidista y los ampli medianos que tengo son hechos por mi... yo no le encuentro distrocion alguna si lo usas para escuchar musica andan expectaculares.. ni hablar para instrumentos...




si seguro era el transfo, ahora ese transformador lo voy a usar para un ampli 250w, ahi me va a ir  bien. ahora tengo un transfo con 18v 5amp haciendo Fuente dobladora de tención podre usarlo en el amplificador de 200w?


----------



## faustostar

almendra dijo:


> si seguro era el transfo, ahora ese transformador lo voy a usar para un ampli 250w, ahi me va a ir  bien. ahora tengo un transfo con 18v 5amp haciendo Fuente dobladora de tención podre usarlo en el amplificador de 200w?



mejor consiguete un trafo de 33+33, porque me parece que una dobladora de tension no te de el amperaje que neesites, si me equivoco que qyuden en esto


----------



## almendra

faustostar dijo:


> mejor consiguete un trafo de 33+33, porque me parece que una dobladora de tension no te de el amperaje que neesites, si me equivoco que qyuden en esto



claro pero quiero saber si puedo con ese transformador aunque no le de el máximo rendimiento al amplificador quiero saber si es mejor sonido que el de un stereo tda2050.


----------



## Lionel ivo

almendra dijo:


> si seguro era el transfo, ahora ese transformador lo voy a usar para un ampli 250w, ahi me va a ir  bien. ahora tengo un transfo con 18v 5amp haciendo Fuente dobladora de tención podre usarlo en el amplificador de 200w?



no en realidad podras usarlo con el ampli del tda2050 tiene una potencia de 60W. Esta en la misma pagina de construya... 
te cuento que si usas ese trafo de 18V 5A no te ba a funcionar por mas que uses un doblador de tension en el apli de 200W... vos fijate que para alimentar el ampli de 200W necesitas como minimo 90V en continua osea +45V y -45V...





almendra dijo:


> el disipador me estaba jodiendo no estaba bien aislado y creo que me quemo las resistencias de 100ohms 1w. que mallllllllll y un tip se calienta



a mi me paso lo mismo se empieza a poner cada vez mas negra la resistencia hasta que se queman. weno te cuento que son los tip fijate si lo tenes bien soldados a la plaqueta o si tenes los tansistores mal... no uses Tip31 y 32 no te recomiendo.. pero fijate si pusiste los tip 42 en donde van los tip 42 me entendes?


----------



## almendra

Lionel ivo dijo:


> no en realidad podras usarlo con el ampli del tda2050 tiene una potencia de 60W. Esta en la misma pagina de construya...
> te cuento que si usas ese trafo de 18V 5A no te ba a funcionar por mas que uses un doblador de tension en el apli de 200W... vos fijate que para alimentar el ampli de 200W necesitas como minimo 90V en continua osea +45V y -45V...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a mi me paso lo mismo se empieza a poner cada vez mas negra la resistencia hasta que se queman. weno te cuento que son los tip fijate si lo tenes bien soldados a la plaqueta o si tenes los tansistores mal... no uses Tip31 y 32 no te recomiendo.. pero fijate si pusiste los tip 42 en donde van los tip 42 me entendes?



sisi ya abandone ese ampli, el transfo era muy grande. voy a hacer el de 250w ! gracias !


----------



## lucho542

amigos construi el amplificador cuasicomplementario de 100w (50 por canal) y me paso algo muy parecido a lo que le paso a marck272004 (en la primera pagina ne respuestas) el humo de un canal no se hace esperar se calento mucho un transistor 2n3055 (los cambie por los Tip 3055)  y tambien se calentaron las resistencias de 0.33 ohm y  no alcanzo a medir nada porque el humo es casi que instantaneo.

me gustaria saber como se soluciono este problema, POR FAVOR AYUDENME, pues esto es un proyecto para la U. 
GRACIAS

amigos construi el amplificador cuasicomplementario de 100w (50 por canal) y me paso algo muy parecido a lo que le paso a marck272004 (en la primera pagina ne respuestas) el humo de un canal no se hace esperar se calento mucho un transistor 2n3055 (los cambie por los Tip 3055)  y tambien se calentaron las resistencias de 0.33 ohm y  no alcanzo a medir nada porque el humo es casi que instantaneo.

me gustaria saber como se soluciono este problema, POR FAVOR AYUDENME, pues esto es un proyecto para la U. 
GRACIAS



LES ADJUNTO EL ENLACE DEL ARCHIVO PDF DEL AMPLIFICADOR MENCIONADO (100W CUASICOMPLEMENTARIO 50W POR CANAL)http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp100wt.pdf


----------



## el-rey-julien

lo de siempre,revisa las pistas que no tengan algún corto,


----------



## marck272004

Estimado revisa las pistas por que a mi eso fue lo que me paso
Estaban en corte
Saludos


----------



## lucho542

amigos el problema que tengo ahora es que estoy revisando la  Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapa de potencia (puesta por fogonazo) y me dice cuando conecto el circuito serie, y cortocircuito las entradas, a la salida debe  haber un voltaje cercano a cero (0), pero estoy midiendo un voltaje de aproximadamente 6v que es el mismo voltaje que proporciona la fuente con el circuito serie y ps no se que hacer en ese caso, ya revise las conexiones y estan bien, no se que me puede estar fallando en el circuito, por favor ayudenme.
gracias



mm amigo marck272004 me aseguras que el amplificador funciona, porque sino es  para armar otro 
gracias


----------



## el-rey-julien

funciona muchos los armaron y no tuvieron problemas,cuando arme el mio salio funcionando de una¡¡¡¡¡
*solo me fije los cortos en las pistas ,que los componentes estuvieran en el lugar correcto y en la posición correcta*,
no le puse nada de lampara serie ni nada,ni medí nada,solo lo conecte y funciono de primera


----------



## pinocho

chaser dijo:


> Hola que tal soy nuevo en este foro y si me llama mucho la atensión todo lo relacionado a los amplificador, yo realize uno que viene publicado en construya su videorockola que se ve bastante aceptable pero no se si alguien ya lo conoce y pueda decirme si realmente funciona tal y como lo anuncian porfavor, porque el mio no  y ya le cheque todo solo que no tengo diagrama ops:
> 
> Aqui dejo el enlace del mismo amplificador.
> 
> http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp200wHD.pdf



bueno yo arme uno   y me funciono ala primera pero no me gusta que calienten los  driver  un poco  pero me gustaría  sus  opinión  o alguna modificación


----------



## el-rey-julien

yo separaría un poco mas los tr de salidas.
que calienten
entre 45 grados y 55 grados para mi están bien


----------



## SERGIOD

pinocho dijo:


> bueno yo arme uno   y me funciono ala primera pero no me gusta que calienten los  driver  un poco  pero me gustaría  sus  opinión  o alguna modificación



Cual haz hecho el del pdf el pioner; tienes el pcb


----------



## leandrociencia113

hola yo arme este amplificador de construyasuvideorockola y no anda. medi todas las resistencias, prove los diodos y transistores y esta todo bien, lo unico que me falta es cambiar algunos capacitores que no los pude conseguir.  el sonido sale perfecto sin ruido ni distorción el problema es que cuando no hay señal de audio el parlante quede desplasado hacia arriba porque en la salida tengo casi el voltaje positivo. que podra ser??? la placa esta bien y diodos y transistores tambien. tendra algun defecto el diagrama??



se calienta un transistor 2sc5200 el que esta conectado al positovo porque ese es el que queda empujando el parlante. el resto se mantiene frio. tengo una fuente simetrica variable y la regule en 14+14 para probar y una vez que ande le voy a poner los 40+40 que necesita



no entiendo por que hay 13v en la parte + del diodo y en el colector del tip 41. las resistencias de 4.7 estan bien


----------



## el-rey-julien

algun corto en la placa,un transistor puesto al revés ,quizas


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

leandrociencia113 dijo:


> se calienta un transistor 2sc5200 el que esta conectado al positovo porque ese es el que queda empujando el parlante. el resto se mantiene frio. tengo una fuente simetrica variable y la regule en 14+14 para probar y una vez que ande le voy a poner los 40+40 que necesita
> 
> no entiendo por que hay 13v en la parte + del diodo y en el colector del tip 41. las resistencias de 4.7 estan bien




me paso lo mismo con un amplificador que le arme a un amigo.
el amplificador es el de 400w stereo, pero se le quemo una salida. lo sobrecargo a 2 ohms
para repararlo yo igual lo probe con una fuente de 15+15.
el caso es que estaban quemados 2 transistores de salida
que son los que se calientan, retiralos y hazle las mediciones pertinentes
alguno de esos esta quemado. por lo regular es uno positivo y uno negativo
revisalos bien


----------



## leandrociencia113

ya revise todo dos veces!!! medi y probé los diodos y transistores, afuera de la plaqueta funcionan bien. estoy seguro que no hay ningun corto en la plaqueta, ya la puse contra la luz para ver bien y esta todo ok.
lo unico que me falto cambiar son los capacitores seramicos



segun los voltajes que escribi en la imagen podrian calcular que transistor esta quemado?? al principio pense que habia una resis de 4.7k que estaba en corto o el capacitor pero estan bien. no me explico como llega el voltaje de fuente ahi  



encontre el problema!!!! me quise pegar un tiro!!! despues de revisar y medir muuuuuuuuchas veces y ver que estaba todo bien pense:  (este ampli funciona con 46+46, no sera poca tension la que le estoy dando??  (14+14)) entonces puse mi fuente en 30+30, le di arranque y anda perfecto!!!!  si de entrada le daba 30+30 me ahorraba vaaaaaarias horas perdidas alpedo!! ah!! me olvidaba, la potencia es buenisima!!!! no pense que seria tan potente. yo le puse un parlante de 12 pulgadas 8 ohms y con 30+30v lo mueve muy bien. gracias por los comentarios. ya voy a poner unas fotitos.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

que bueno que te funciono, saludos
pero aun asi me se hace raro que por falta de voltage tuvieras tencion en las salidas
yo nunca tube problemas con eso, para las pruebas ocupo una fuente de 15+15 a 2 ampers
y no me tira tensiones en las salidas,
el caso es que ya te funciono y todo anda bien. adisfrutar el ruido!!!!


----------



## maton00

por ahi puede haber un driver o un transistor de salida con demasiada ganancia seguramente pirata aunque cualquier cosa pudiera ser.
saludos


----------



## leandrociencia113

los driver son marca HC no se que tal seran pero no pude conseguir otros mejores. lo importante es que se soluciono el problema y ahora para los que armen este amplificador CUIDADO no le pongan poca tension!!


----------



## Lionel ivo

leandrociencia113 dijo:


> hola yo arme este amplificador de construyasuvideorockola y no anda. medi todas las resistencias, prove los diodos y transistores y esta todo bien, lo unico que me falta es cambiar algunos capacitores que no los pude conseguir.  el sonido sale perfecto sin ruido ni distorción el problema es que cuando no hay señal de audio el parlante quede desplasado hacia arriba porque en la salida tengo casi el voltaje positivo. que podra ser??? la placa esta bien y diodos y transistores tambien. tendra algun defecto el diagrama??
> 
> 
> 
> se calienta un transistor 2sc5200 el que esta conectado al positovo porque ese es el que queda empujando el parlante. el resto se mantiene frio. tengo una fuente simetrica variable y la regule en 14+14 para probar y una vez que ande le voy a poner los 40+40 que necesita
> 
> 
> 
> no entiendo por que hay 13v en la parte + del diodo y en el colector del tip 41. las resistencias de 4.7 estan bien




amigooo no se te quemo el parlantee??? yo lo prove de una con el trafo justoo y me anduvo de una el ampliii... si tenes 13 v en la salida del amplii es mejor que no ponga el parlante porque le estas mandando una señal de continua a una resistencia chica que es el parlante...
mi ampli anda perfectoo y tiene los 2sc3281 y vos le pusiste los 2sc5200 andaria mejor le pondria un poko mas de voltaje en el trafoo y sale perfecto y son mas duro de quemar lo transistores esos....


----------



## Maykol

leandrociencia113 dijo:


> hola yo arme este amplificador de construyasuvideorockola y no anda. medi todas las resistencias, prove los diodos y transistores y esta todo bien, lo unico que me falta es cambiar algunos capacitores que no los pude conseguir.  el sonido sale perfecto sin ruido ni distorción el problema es que cuando no hay señal de audio el parlante quede desplasado hacia arriba porque en la salida tengo casi el voltaje positivo. que podra ser??? la placa esta bien y diodos y transistores tambien. tendra algun defecto el diagrama??
> 
> 
> 
> se calienta un transistor 2sc5200 el que esta conectado al positovo porque ese es el que queda empujando el parlante. el resto se mantiene frio. tengo una fuente simetrica variable y la regule en 14+14 para probar y una vez que ande le voy a poner los 40+40 que necesita
> 
> 
> 
> no entiendo por que hay 13v en la parte + del diodo y en el colector del tip 41. las resistencias de 4.7 estan bien



estas usando configuracion casdode?  no se supone que debe ser una estapa de potencia AB?
 yo arme un prototipo diseñado por mi pero no se alimenta con simetrica.


----------



## SERGIOD

leandrociencia113 dijo:


> ya revise todo dos veces!!! medi y probé los diodos y transistores, afuera de la plaqueta funcionan bien. estoy seguro que no hay ningun corto en la plaqueta, ya la puse contra la luz para ver bien y esta todo ok.
> lo unico que me falto cambiar son los capacitores seramicos
> 
> 
> 
> segun los voltajes que escribi en la imagen podrian calcular que transistor esta quemado?? al principio pense que habia una resis de 4.7k que estaba en corto o el capacitor pero estan bien. no me explico como llega el voltaje de fuente ahi
> 
> 
> 
> encontre el problema!!!! me quise pegar un tiro!!! despues de revisar y medir muuuuuuuuchas veces y ver que estaba todo bien pense:  (este ampli funciona con 46+46, no sera poca tension la que le estoy dando??  (14+14)) entonces puse mi fuente en 30+30, le di arranque y anda perfecto!!!!  si de entrada le daba 30+30 me ahorraba vaaaaaarias horas perdidas alpedo!! ah!! me olvidaba, la potencia es buenisima!!!! no pense que seria tan potente. yo le puse un parlante de 12 pulgadas 8 ohms y con 30+30v lo mueve muy bien. gracias por los comentarios. ya voy a poner unas fotitos.



*Te paso el dato que e visto que el diagrama en algunas veces no concuerda con el pcb en la pagina de video rockola ; porque si estas haciendo solo el diagrama y tu mismo diseñaste el pcb tal vez tengas muchos dolores de cabeza*


----------



## Mauro555

Hola a todos, que tal es la fidelidad de este ampli del 1 al 10? Por que cuento con una fuente de +/-50Vcc 4A por rama, y capaz me lo haga.


----------



## SKYFALL

aca en colombia dan mucho palo con ese amplificador, es confiable y sencillo de construir, he armado uno que es practicamente igual y funciona a la primera, lo mejor es que no requiere de ajustes de bias y se puede trabajar en 4 Ohms.


----------



## Mauro555

Si, se ve sencillo, pero que tal es en cuanto a calidad de sonido?


----------



## Lionel ivo

Mauro555 dijo:


> Si, se ve sencillo, pero que tal es en cuanto a calidad de sonido?



La calidad de sonido es Exelente yo lo tengo funcionando en 16 Ω y me gusta como suena. la potencia ni se nota si lo usas en 8 Ω...
si hablamos de sonido es muy bueno.. si le damos un puntaje esta entre los 8 y 10 puntos..


----------



## lazookz

chaser dijo:


> Hola que tal soy nuevo en este foro y si me llama mucho la atensión todo lo relacionado a los amplificador, yo realize uno que viene publicado en construya su videorockola que se ve bastante aceptable pero no se si alguien ya lo conoce y pueda decirme si realmente funciona tal y como lo anuncian porfavor, porque el mio no  y ya le cheque todo solo que no tengo diagrama ops:
> 
> Aqui dejo el enlace del mismo amplificador.
> 
> http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp200wHD.pdf



o meu funcionou perfeitamente


----------



## lucas nafria

hola ami no me funciona :/  en la parte de los diodos alguien que me ayude


----------



## CRU

hola amigos forero les cuento que ya lo arme anda bien le puse transistores encapsulado to3 en la salida. Suena bastante bien lo alimente con una fuente +-50Vcc anduvo bien..


----------



## gaciel

disculpen me preguntaba si me podrian dar informacion por que lo que a*-*ti te esta sucediendo es creo lo mismo que ami entonces quisiera saber que tengo que cambiar porque mi circuito tienen los mismos componentes como lo indica la pag. y al quererlo conectar me da un ruido como de booooomm en la bocina sin aun *H*a*B*er conectado la musica me ayudarias es*-*que la verdad ya llevo 1 semana pregunta y pregunta y nada*-*mas sucede lo mismo que no responden. *POR* favor me urge lo tengo que entregar para el dia jueves.


----------



## Fogonazo

gaciel dijo:


> disculpen me preguntaba si me podrian dar informacion por que lo que a*-*ti te esta sucediendo es creo lo mismo que ami entonces quisiera saber que tengo que cambiar porque mi circuito tienen los mismos componentes como lo indica la pag. y al quererlo conectar me da un ruido como de booooomm en la bocina sin aun *H*a*B*er conectado la musica me ayudarias es*-*que la verdad ya llevo 1 semana pregunta y pregunta y nada*-*mas sucede lo mismo que no responden. *POR* favor me urge lo tengo que entregar para el dia jueves.



¿ Como es que preguntaste tanto si este es tu primer mensaje ?

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*01)* No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. 

*03)* Cuando preguntes, danos la máxima información posible. *¡ No somos adivinos !* 

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> disculpen me preguntaba si me podrian dar informacion por que lo que a*-*ti te esta sucediendo es creo lo mismo que ami entonces quisiera saber que tengo que cambiar porque mi circuito tienen los mismos componentes como lo indica la pag. y al quererlo conectar me da un ruido como de booooomm en la bocina sin aun *H*a*B*er conectado la musica me ayudarias es*-*que la verdad ya llevo 1 semana pregunta y pregunta y nada*-*mas sucede lo mismo que no responden. *POR* favor me urge lo tengo que entregar para el dia jueves.


 
gaciel en la misma pagina esta la solucion, es colocarle el protector de parlante, para evitar ese bommmmsu funcion es retartar y proteger el parlante...

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_protector.php


----------



## gaciel

les empieza a salir humo alos tip 41c y pues claro se sobrecalientan bastante que hago?? ademas 2 de las resistencias de 100 Ohms a 1w. se han quemado creo que tambien es devido alos tip 41c. tuvo que reemplazarlas y ponerles de mas watts.


----------



## el-rey-julien

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/guia_home.php


----------



## eleccortez

subí  unas fotos del montaje . ese amplificador si esta bien armado y con transistores confiables funciona sin problemas comprobaste si tenes continua en la salida de parlantes ? que medidas tomaste ?  . repito subí fotos .


----------



## gaciel

empieza a sonar la alarmita de continuidad cuando checo la salida de los parlantes que puede ser??


----------



## eleccortez

sabes como usar  el multimetro ?


----------



## nakjamkas

Con los videos de construccion del amplificador que estan en la pagina del amplificador... 











... y leyendo este aporte de Fogonazo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/

ese amplificador funciona sin ningún problema.

Saludos !!


----------



## gaciel

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> gaciel en la misma pagina esta la solucion, es colocarle el protector de parlante, para evitar ese bommmmsu funcion es retartar y proteger el parlante...
> 
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_protector.php



ya estoy en construccion de ese protector pero ademas queria pedirle ayuda esque ademas de que sucede ese ruido en la bocina sin aver conectado aun la musica.
resulta que se me empieza a quemar una de la resistencia de 120 ohms a 1w ademas de que se me calientan instantaneamene unos de los tip 41c que puedo hacer?


----------



## Fogonazo

gaciel dijo:


> ya estoy en construccion de ese protector pero ademas queria pedirle ayuda esque ademas de que sucede ese ruido en la bocina sin aver conectado aun la musica.
> resulta que se me empieza a quemar una de la resistencia de 120 ohms a 1w ademas de que se me calientan instantaneamene unos de los tip 41c que puedo hacer?



¿ Revisaste de haber colocado "Todo" en su lugar y con la orientación correcta ?

El defecto que describes es característico de algo mal colocado, mira esto para no seguir quemando cosas.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> ya estoy en construccion de ese protector pero ademas queria pedirle ayuda esque ademas de que sucede ese ruido en la bocina sin aver conectado aun la musica.
> resulta que se me empieza a quemar una de la resistencia de 120 ohms a 1w ademas de que se me calientan instantaneamene unos de los tip 41c que puedo hacer?


 
gaciel si pudiera subir fotos del amplificador con sus respectivas capturas, tanto de lado de los componentes soldados como tambien del PCB es desir el lado del cobre, asi seria mucho mejor detallarlo y encontrar la falla.

Para empesar debe revisar que todos los componentes esten en su respectivo lugar, como corresponde la mascara de componentes, verificar muy bien que no hayan cortos entre las pistas, si se empiesa a quemar esa resistencia es porque algo esta mal conectado, hay 2 versiones cual version esta usando con control de tonos o solo el amplificador?

Lo primero antes que nada es empesar por la fuente:

1.Revisar que el voltaje sea correcto en este caso debe marcar +46V y -46V DC muy bien rectificados, ya que si el voltaje esta mal rectificado o muy desequilibrado puede haber una falla serie en el amplificador, que voltaje AC del Trafo le esta suministrando y a cuantos amperios es?

2.Antes de conectar el amplificador con la lampara en serie y encenderlo verifique que no haya ningun corto en la salida a parlante y en la entrada de la fuente, porque al momento de encenderlo con la lampara en serie protejera los componentes que esten en corto.

3.En ningun momento conecte los parlantes sin antes haber revisado previamente que no haya voltaje DC a la salida del parlante, si hay alguna continuidad y voltaje es sintoma de que hay un serio corto en los transistores A733 y otro componente implicado, lo cual puede quemar sus parlantes.


----------



## nakjamkas

cuidado con los transistores 2SC5200 falsos, puede que el emisor y colector estén en corto


----------



## gaciel

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Revisaste de haber colocado "Todo" en su lugar y con la orientación correcta ?
> 
> El defecto que describes es característico de algo mal colocado, mira esto para no seguir quemando cosas.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapa-potencia-11722/



ya una vez realizado esto se puede colocar un protector de parlantes porque lo que muchos dicen es que se envian corrientes fuertes a los parlantes y eso provoca el dichoso booooommmm en las bocinas no? GRACIAS





nakjamkas dijo:


> Hola compañeros, yo también arme este amplificador y me funciona bastante bien, sigan las instrucciones de los vídeos muy bien y verán que no tiene pierde..... lo único con lo que les recomiendo tener mucho cuidado es con hacer cortos con las salidas a los parlantes, por experiencia lo digo (queme los 4 transistores Toshiba) ....
> 
> saludos.



me podrias decir como es que quemaste los transistores, otro favor publica tus fotos del proyecto para que me base en ellas claro de lado de los componentes y tambien del lado de las pistas GRACIAS





DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> gaciel si pudiera subir fotos del amplificador con sus respectivas capturas, tanto de lado de los componentes soldados como tambien del PCB es desir el lado del cobre, asi seria mucho mejor detallarlo y encontrar la falla.
> 
> Para empesar debe revisar que todos los componentes esten en su respectivo lugar, como corresponde la mascara de componentes, verificar muy bien que no hayan cortos entre las pistas, si se empiesa a quemar esa resistencia es porque algo esta mal conectado, hay 2 versiones cual version esta usando con control de tonos o solo el amplificador?
> 
> Lo primero antes que nada es empesar por la fuente:
> 
> 1.Revisar que el voltaje sea correcto en este caso debe marcar +46V y -46V DC muy bien rectificados, ya que si el voltaje esta mal rectificado o muy desequilibrado puede haber una falla serie en el amplificador, que voltaje AC del Trafo le esta suministrando y a cuantos amperios es?
> 
> 2.Antes de conectar el amplificador con la lampara en serie y encenderlo verifique que no haya ningun corto en la salida a parlante y en la entrada de la fuente, porque al momento de encenderlo con la lampara en serie protejera los componentes que esten en corto.
> 
> 3.En ningun momento conecte los parlantes sin antes haber revisado previamente que no haya voltaje DC a la salida del parlante, si hay alguna continuidad y voltaje es sintoma de que hay un serio corto en los transistores A733 y otro componente implicado, lo cual puede quemar sus parlantes.



Estoy con el amplificador con tonos, mi transformador es de  33-0-33 total 66v  a 5 amperes  Ese voltaje es el que indica la pag. construyasuvideo........ en el video


----------



## eleccortez

gaciel mira estas saltando de un tema a otro . estas construyendo el protector y todavía no echaste a funcionar correctamente el amplificador . subí fotoooosss para poder ayudarte .


----------



## gaciel

eleccortez dijo:


> gaciel mira estas saltando de un tema a otro . estas construyendo el protector y todavía no echaste a funcionar correctamente el amplificador . subí fotoooosss para poder ayudarte .



en donde busco en tu perfil o en donde esuqe la vez pasada entre a tu perfil buscando las fotos subidas por ti y me decia que tenias cero fotos subidas podrias decirme como encontrarlas o subirlas de nuevo xfa


----------



## el-rey-julien

las fotos tenes que subir vos,asi te pueden guiar gaciel
una guiá de como hacerlo 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/subo-imagenes-archivos-demas-69423/


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> Estoy con el amplificador con tonos, mi transformador es de 33-0-33 total 66v a 5 amperes Ese voltaje es el que indica la pag. construyasuvideo........ en el video


 
Bueno el Trafo esta muy bienrectificados serian +44V -44V DC, tenga muy en cuenta en colocar los diodos 1N4006 en el sentido correcto tal como lo especifica la mascara de componentes puede causar que vuele el Tip 41 tal como comenta la fallacomo todos le comentamos lo ideal es que suba las fotos de su amplificador asi podremos mirarlo detalladamente y indicarle paso a paso a seguir para que pueda echarlo a andar, es decir ponerlo a funcionarel amplificador es muy sencillo, en algun punto debe tener algo en corto o algun componente mal colocadorevice muy bien el pcb punto a punto, componente a componente y comparelo con la posicion de componentes y mascara de componentes del archivo que descargo.

PD: No vuelva a conectar los parlantes hasta que en la salida de audio del amplificador no haya continuidad ni voltaje, lo primero es que esa etapa funcione, asi mismo le podra conectar el protector de parlante y conectar sus respectivos parlantes


----------



## gaciel

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> Bueno el Trafo esta muy bienrectificados serian +44V -44V DC, tenga muy en cuenta en colocar los diodos 1N4006 en el sentido correcto tal como lo especifica la mascara de componentes puede causar que vuele el Tip 41 tal como comenta la fallacomo todos le comentamos lo ideal es que suba las fotos de su amplificador asi podremos mirarlo detalladamente y indicarle paso a paso a seguir para que pueda echarlo a andar, es decir ponerlo a funcionarel amplificador es muy sencillo, en algun punto debe tener algo en corto o algun componente mal colocadorevice muy bien el pcb punto a punto, componente a componente y comparelo con la posicion de componentes y mascara de componentes del archivo que descargo.
> 
> PD: No vuelva a conectar los parlantes hasta que en la salida de audio del amplificador no haya continuidad ni voltaje, lo primero es que esa etapa funcione, asi mismo le podra conectar el protector de parlante y conectar sus respectivos parlantes



Disculpa soy otra vez nadamas para preguntarte como puedo saber si alguno de mis transistores toshiba son falsificados esque los compre en diferentes tiendas. 2 de los transistores solo dicen C3280 Y los otros 2 traen el nombre completo osea 2SC3280 Xfavor ayuda esuqe si no para que vaya a la tienda a comprarlos originales depende a lo que ud. me digan.


----------



## SERGIOD

gaciel dijo:


> Disculpa soy otra vez nadamas para preguntarte como puedo saber si alguno de mis transistores toshiba son falsificados esque los compre en diferentes tiendas. 2 de los transistores solo dicen C3280 Y los otros 2 traen el nombre completo osea 2SC3280 Xfavor ayuda esuqe si no para que vaya a la tienda a comprarlos originales depende a lo que ud. me digan.



Date una visita a este post  justo se toca el tema que necesitas:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> Disculpa soy otra vez nadamas para preguntarte como puedo saber si alguno de mis transistores toshiba son falsificados esque los compre en diferentes tiendas. 2 de los transistores solo dicen C3280 Y los otros 2 traen el nombre completo osea 2SC3280 Xfavor ayuda esuqe si no para que vaya a la tienda a comprarlos originales depende a lo que ud. me digan.


 
gaciel hay un tema sobre ello aqui....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/

Suba unas fotos de los transistores y le digo cuales son los dudosos hay una manera de distinguirlos no solo por su serigrafia, en la parte de arriba llevan unas muescas estas quedan de cierta manera si la maquina es clonada...la ganancia de los transistores buenos es relativamente baja y en los Falsos es mucho mayor lo mide con su voltimetro en la escala hfe y compara los varoles, la aleta disipadora del Transistor tiene un corte aspero, el original tiene un corte mas fino, el silicio del original es mas resistente al calor, el silicio del falso por su baja dencidad se revienta con mayor facilidad cuando se satura y explota, una manera que se puede detectar cuando uno va a comprarlos es hacerle una pequeña presion a las patas, si se doblan con facibilidad ojo posiblemente esta ante uno retequefalso, si se queman los puede mirar y vera el famoso pegamento blancopruebelos a bajo voltaje si nota que se calientan mucho es porque lo tumbaron echeverry.....en el mercado hay gran cantidad de Transistores falsos, ponerlos en funcionamiento es la mejor manera de saber si estan buenos, porque tambien estan los genericos pueden durar un buen tiempo y luego se queman sin mas....


----------



## gaciel

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> gaciel hay un tema sobre ello aqui....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/
> 
> Suba unas fotos de los transistores y le digo cuales son los dudosos hay una manera de distinguirlos no solo por su serigrafia, en la parte de arriba llevan unas muescas estas quedan de cierta manera si la maquina es clonada..............
> 
> 
> PD.: Lo que tiene por la parte atras es grasa siliconada o grasa disipadora
> los dos de las orillas dicen C3280 y los 2 que estan en el centro dicen 2SC3280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRIVERSOUND dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> gaciel hay un tema sobre ello aqui....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/
> 
> Suba unas fotos de los transistores y le digo cuales son los dudosos hay una manera de distinguirlos no solo por su serigrafia, en la parte de arriba llevan unas muescas estas quedan de cierta manera si la maquina es clonada...la ganancia de los transistores buenos es relativamente baja y en los Falsos es mucho mayor lo mide con su voltimetro en la escala hfe y compara los varoles, la aleta disipadora del Transistor tiene un corte aspero, el original tiene un corte mas fino, el silicio del original es mas resistente al calor, el silicio del falso por su baja dencidad se revienta con mayor facilidad cuando se satura y explota, una manera que se puede detectar cuando uno va a comprarlos es hacerle una pequeña presion a las patas, si se doblan con facibilidad ojo posiblemente esta ante uno retequefalso, si se queman los puede mirar y vera el famoso pegamento blancopruebelos a bajo voltaje si nota que se calientan mucho es porque lo tumbaron echeverry.....en el mercado hay gran cantidad de Transistores falsos, ponerlos en funcionamiento es la mejor manera de saber si estan buenos, porque tambien estan los genericos pueden durar un buen tiempo y luego se queman sin mas....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acabo de subir la foto cheque usted creo que aparece aqui abajo.
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> DRIVERSOUND dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> gaciel hay un tema sobre ello aqui....https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/transistores-falsificados-4951/
> 
> Suba unas fotos de los transistores y le digo cuales son los dudosos hay una manera de distinguirlos no solo por su serigrafia, en la parte de arriba llevan unas muescas estas quedan de cierta manera si la maquina es clonada..............
> 
> 
> PD.: Lo que tiene por la parte atras es grasa siliconada o grasa disipadora
> los dos de las orillas dicen C3280 y los 2 que estan en el centro dicen 2SC3280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> acabo de subir la foto cheque usted creo que aparece aqui abajo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Los C3280 se ven buenos los otros marcados con 2SC3280 se ve muy dudosos habria que conectarlos haber cuales se ponen en corto me imagino que los marcados con C3280 le valieron mas......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRIVERSOUND dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaciel dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Los C3280 se ven buenos los otros marcados con 2SC3280 se ve muy dudosos habria que conectarlos haber cuales se ponen en corto me imagino que los marcados con C3280 le valieron mas......
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> fijece en las muescas de la aleta tanto del lado derecho como izquierdo del Transistor que aleta no se vea torcida.
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## gaciel

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> gaciel dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Los C3280 se ven buenos los otros marcados con 2SC3280 se ve muy dudosos habria que conectarlos haber cuales se ponen en corto me imagino que los marcados con C3280 le valieron mas......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRIVERSOUND dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> fijece en las muescas de la aleta tanto del lado derecho como izquierdo del Transistor que aleta no se vea torcida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya los cheque y conforme alas dos marcas que deven de  tener dos de los transistores son los que las traen osea los (C3280). los conecte todos y solo se pusieron en corto los que vienen  marcados como (2SC3280)  ya veo, cré usted que por eso sea la falla que he teniido sobre las resistencias que estan abiertas (quemadas). y el ruido del booooommm en las bocinas.
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## nakjamkas

Por lo que tengo entendido los transistores 2SC3280 y 2SC3281 fueron descontinuados hace un buen tiempo, así que de hecho no se pueden conseguir originales a menos que sean reciclados de algún antiguo amplificador...

http://www.semicon.toshiba.co.jp/search/index.php


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> DRIVERSOUND dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaciel dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Los C3280 se ven buenos los otros marcados con 2SC3280 se ve muy dudosos habria que conectarlos haber cuales se ponen en corto me imagino que los marcados con C3280 le valieron mas......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya los cheque y conforme alas dos marcas que deven de tener dos de los transistores son los que las traen osea los (C3280). los conecte todos y solo se pusieron en corto los que vienen marcados como (2SC3280) ya veo, cré usted que por eso sea la falla que he teniido sobre las resistencias que estan abiertas (quemadas). y el ruido del booooommm en las bocinas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sisas en la mayoria de casos al tener transistores falsificados se producen serios cortos en los amplificadores, la falla de las resistencias muy probablemente sea a los transistores falsos, auque debe revisar muy bien el amplificador, desde que los componentes sean buenos, esten bien conectados, siguiendo la mascara de componentes, el amplificador arranca de una, como lo comente los que le indique a simple vista se ven falsos pero hay que comprobarlos y la mejor manera es conectandolos, eso si siempre conectar el amplificador con la lampara en serie, compre los otros donde compro los C3280 esos se ven buenos, a todos nos a pasado que nos a salido transistores falsos, pero ya con el tiempo y experiencia se reconoceran a simple vista, el boomm es algo muy normal en la gran mayoria de amplificadores y mucho mas en amplificadores con Mosfet, es solo colocarle su respectivo protector de parlantes y adios doloran es decir adios booommpero este solo se debe conectar al igual que el parlante cuando no se presente ningun corto, no haya ningun voltaje ni continuidad en la salida a parlante
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## gaciel

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> gaciel dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DRIVERSOUND dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Sisas en la mayoria de casos al tener transistores falsificados se producen serios cortos en los amplificadores, la falla de las resistencias muy probablemente sea a los transistores falsos, auque debe revisar muy bien el amplificador, desde que los componentes sean buenos, esten bien conectados, siguiendo la mascara de componentes, el amplificador arranca de una, como lo comente los que le indique a simple vista se ven falsos pero hay que comprobarlos y la mejor manera es conectandolos, eso si siempre conectar el amplificador con la lampara en serie, compre los otros donde compro los C3280 esos se ven buenos, a todos nos a pasado que nos a salido transistores falsos, pero ya con el tiempo y experiencia se reconoceran a simple vista, el boomm es algo muy normal en la gran mayoria de amplificadores y mucho mas en amplificadores con Mosfet, es solo colocarle su respectivo protector de parlantes y adios doloran es decir adios booommpero este solo se debe conectar al igual que el parlante cuando no se presente ningun corto, no haya ningun voltaje ni continuidad en la salida a parlante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Una ultima pregunta si ya no los encuentro Originales seria bueno reemplazarlos por los 2sc5200 porque segun el comentario de aqui arriba los c3280 estan descontinuados lo digo por si en la tienda donde compre los C3280 les llegan pero falsos y ya no como me los vendieron antes. ?? Gracias x su ayuda
> 
> 
> 
> la verdad no se como viene distribuido el c5200 (base,colector,emisor) Viene igual que el C3280 ??? o no
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> DRIVERSOUND dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaciel dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> Una ultima pregunta si ya no los encuentro Originales seria bueno reemplazarlos por los 2sc5200 porque segun el comentario de aqui arriba los c3280 estan descontinuados lo digo por si en la tienda donde compre los C3280 les llegan pero falsos y ya no como me los vendieron antes. ?? Gracias x su ayuda
> 
> 
> 
> la verdad no se como viene distribuido el c5200 (base,colector,emisor) Viene igual que el C3280 ??? o no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pues la verdad son mejores los 2SC5200 se conectan igual que los C3280, pero tambien se puede topar con falsos pero si puede comprarlos en una buena tienda seria lo ideal, ya que muchas veces hasta le dicen a uno quiere los genericos o los Originales que descaro
> 
> La verdad uno cuando recien compra Transistores anda muy si salen buenos corre uno a la tienda por massi salen malos le echa una buena , es complicado para el bolsillo quemar tanto transistor falso, pero cuando le salen a uno buenos y la etapa trabaja muy bien es una gran satisfaccion, tengo una potencia de hace 5 años con 24 2SC5200 y 24 2SA1943 Total 48 complementarios y  hoy en dia le sigo echando candela, de por si mañana tengo una fiesta wujuuuu y ahi estara ese amplificador sin faltacon estas potencias lo que hay que tener mas paciencia, es en poder conseguir buenos transistores el resto del amplificar por algun fallo es muy facil corregirlo,
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
Hacer clic para expandir...


----------



## el-rey-julien

es lo mas difícil,cada día esta mas difícil conseguir buenos transistores


----------



## gaciel

ya lo arme pero ala ora de conectarlo solamente se escucha la musica pero a muy bajo volumen y eso que le tengo que subir todo en los potenciometros y aun asi se escucha bajo casi nada. esta conectado ala serie con una lampara. la retiro o que hago. que podra ser


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa si no un componente no esta mal puesto,brilla mucho la lampara?


----------



## gaciel

el-rey-julien dijo:


> revisa si no un componente no esta mal puesto,brilla mucho la lampara?



si brilla mucho pero voy a volver a revisar todo aver que paso abra algun corto. o el transistor es falso aun asi si tengo 2 transistores originales me tiene que dar 100w.?? esque como son 2 canales entonces son 4 los transistores. pero creo solo 2 son los originales. entonces me deve entregar de los 200w. que da me tiene que dar. 100 no? si es asi como puedo desconectar el otro canal para que no sea que los trans... sean los que me estan provocando ese problema. por eso me imagino que la lampara sigue prendida Aproximadamente en cuanto tiempo se tiene que empezar a apagar la lampara??


----------



## el-rey-julien

la lampara se enciende mucho luego de unos segundos ,tienen que brillar poco (sin sonido) luego mides si no tienes cc en la salida ,si no tiene cc en la salida es porque esta bien,
si le pones música la lampara brilla mas porque esta consumiendo mas corriente


----------



## gaciel

Me marca de 5 a 7 v . en la salida de audio. que puedo hacer??


----------



## el-rey-julien

revisa cortos,revisa si los transistores están bien puesto ,en el lugar que corresponde ,ya es cosa de tener paciencia y mirar muy bien la placa,


----------



## gaciel

el-rey-julien dijo:


> revisa cortos,revisa si los transistores están bien puesto ,en el lugar que corresponde ,ya es cosa de tener paciencia y mirar muy bien la placa,



Tengo 2 transistores falsos una pregunta si desoldo los 2 transistores falsos (2scc3280) y solo dejo los originales me funcionan los que deje.? y me dara una potencia de 100w.????? esque se pusieron en corto y me quemo el fusible. Gracias.


----------



## gaciel

miren como voy con el proyecto, ya lo cheque de todo no encuentro la falla a que no funcione no tengo cortos ademas solo se que el problema son 2 de los transistores pero ya hice una prueba desconectandolos y le puse un fusible al transformador pero se quema. al conectar ala corriente. mis potenciometros para los tonos estan cableados por eso no se ven. Ayuda.


----------



## blanko001

Amigo estás seguro que los resistores de 5W son de 0.47 Ohm? aveces es dificil distinguir si son de 47 o 0.47, lo mejor es pasarlas por el Ohmimetro. si son de 47 puedes haber estropeado los transisotres de salida.

¿Con que voltaje AC ó DC estás alimentando el circuito? porque los transistores que impulsan los de potencia también deben ser los adecuados para que no se quemen


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> miren como voy con el proyecto, ya lo cheque de todo no encuentro la falla a que no funcione no tengo cortos ademas solo se que el problema son 2 de los transistores pero ya hice una prueba desconectandolos y le puse un fusible al transformador pero se quema. al conectar ala corriente. mis potenciometros para los tonos estan cableados por eso no se ven. Ayuda.


 
gaciel para empesar el amplificador es un amplificador cuasicomplementario por ello todos los transistores son 2SC3280, bueno hay un error y grave a menos que las resistencias de 0.47Ω a 5W vengan asi con la serigrafia de 5W R .47Ω J y el amigo blanko001 tiene razon hay que medirlas por si las dudas, entre mas sean altas se baja mucho mas la ganancia y paila amigo, por ello el lio de que se escucha muy bajo segun lo que nos cuenta, tienen que ser de 0.47Ω o mejor aun de 0.33Ω no de 47Ω y lo mejor que todas sean de 5W, por lo que veo estan bien colocados los componentes, pero fuera de esto debe tener un corto en los diferenciales es decir los transistores A733 por ello le genera ese voltaje de 5V, muchas veces estos se queman con mucha facilidad cuando se presenta un corto en la entradale sugiero que revise esos transistores y cambie las resistencia que le comentobueno solo entre un segundo al intercualquier cosa nos comenta que entre todos le ayudamos

Corregido lo de la Resistencia no me fije bien en la R100 ya que entre solo un momento, no pasa nada que sea de 2W Ceramica, pero lo ideal seria que fueran todas las de 100Ω de carbon


----------



## ivercingo

hay un resistor  en las fotos anteriores  que  pare ser  unas resistencia de  100 Ohm      y  las  demas  de 47 Ohm       - puede ser  el  error?


----------



## SERGIOD

Observa primero y después comentas


----------



## ivercingo

El  compañero  DRIVERSOUND  tiene  razón   no  uses resistencias   que no sean las  correspondientes al diagrama ,  busca entre los transistores  alguno en corto  (TIP·s ) .        no te rindas amigo  gaciel  que  yo  e armado este amplificador   hace 2 años   y  funciona de maravilla  y lo tengo funcionando con los transistores 5200  solo con disipador,  sin ventilador.


----------



## blanko001

Veo que la resistencia de 100 Ohm está bien colocada, solo que se ve como si estuviese encima de la otra, pero solo está un poco más adelante, ésta resistencia debe ser de 1W como la que se observa al lado izquierdo, pero no hay problema con esa de 2W solo que por cuestión de espacio la debió poner mas arriba.

Una pregunta algo tonta pero.... ¿tienes aislantes detras de los transistores, (aveces también en los tornillos es necesario)? Porque estarías uniendo los colectores de todos los transistores y eso es un grave ERROR!

Sin energizar el circuito, prueba la continuidad entre cada uno de los pines de los transistores (especialmente el colector) y el disipador... debe marcar infinito o abierto.


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

oscarcito_ale dijo:


> hola chaser yo lo tengo funcionando y anda de lujo un reemplazo del 2SA733 es el bc 212 o el bc557 ojo con la conexion cambia, lo que si al amplificador es necesario adosarle una proteccion para bafles o un circuito de retardo de conexion ya que al ensender circulan tensiones dc muy elevadas y puede dañar el parlante.Saludos


  Amigo del foro Chaser, como que es una falla y hay que reemplazar los A733 si en la pagina de videorockola tiene el sello de probado?

yo arme 3 circuitos y por segunda vez de la misma pagina y no he tenido suerte, no ha funcionado bien ninguno.

reemplazando esos transistores te funciono?


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

jorge ferreira si va a cambiar el par diferencial seria mejor por los A1015 primero porque no cambia la conexion y segundo estos no son tan delicados como los A733 que se queman con solo mirarlos, el A733 aguanta mas Voltaje entre colector-Base de -60V pero si por alguna razon hay un pequeño corto se queman muy facil, y siempre hay problema con el voltaje DC a salida parlante.


----------



## gaciel

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> gaciel para empesar el amplificador es un amplificador cuasicomplementario por ello todos los transistores son 2SC3280, bueno hay un error y grave a menos que las resistencias de 0.47Ω a 5W vengan asi con la serigrafia de 5W R .47Ω J y el amigo blanko001 tiene razon hay que medirlas por si las dudas, entre mas sean altas se baja mucho mas la ganancia y paila amigo, por ello el lio de que se escucha muy bajo segun lo que nos cuenta, tienen que ser de 0.47Ω o mejor aun de 0.33Ω no de 47Ω y lo mejor que todas sean de 5W, por lo que veo estan bien colocados los componentes, pero fuera de esto debe tener un corto en los diferenciales es decir los transistores A733 por ello le genera ese voltaje de 5V, muchas veces estos se queman con mucha facilidad cuando se presenta un corto en la entradale sugiero que revise esos transistores y cambie las resistencia que le comentobueno solo entre un segundo al intercualquier cosa nos comenta que entre todos le ayudamos
> 
> Corregido lo de la Resistencia no me fije bien en la R100 ya que entre solo un momento, no pasa nada que sea de 2W Ceramica, pero lo ideal seria que fueran todas las de 100Ω de carbon




ya tengo la de 0.47Ω a 5w. chequenla.   en que me beneficia si es de 0.33Ω?


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> ya tengo la de 0.47Ω a 5w. chequenla. en que me beneficia si es de 0.33Ω?


 
Esas si son compadre pues sube un poco mas la ganancia pero es muy poquito no es muy notable la diferencia, las de 0.33Ω a 5W se aplican mas cuando son los C5200, pero las que compro esas si son parcerito, poco a poco ira poniendolo al pelo es decir que lo tendra funcionandocualquier inquietud no la hace saber a todos


----------



## blanko001

Ojalá la alta impedancia no te hubiese estropeado los transistores. Y por favor no dejes de brobar lo que te dije: 





> Una pregunta algo tonta pero.... ¿tienes aislantes detras de los transistores, (aveces también en los tornillos es necesario)? Porque estarías uniendo los colectores de todos los transistores y eso es un grave ERROR!
> 
> Sin energizar el circuito, prueba la continuidad entre cada uno de los pines de los transistores (especialmente el colector) y el disipador... debe marcar infinito o abierto.



Solo espero que me digas que si están bien aislados todos los transistores


----------



## gaciel

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> Esas si son compadre pues sube un poco mas la ganancia pero es muy poquito no es muy notable la diferencia, las de 0.33Ω a 5W se aplican mas cuando son los C5200, pero las que compro esas si son parcerito, poco a poco ira poniendolo al pelo es decir que lo tendra funcionandocualquier inquietud no la hace saber a todos



OTRA pregunta seria bueno cambiar los A733 por los a1015 como se lo dijo al comentario de aqui arriba por los problemas de corriente en la salida o los dejo esque no se si ya le aya dicho pero me marca de 5 a  7v. en la salida entonces será por eso. ó es por lo mismo de las resistencias.?


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> OTRA pregunta seria bueno cambiar los A733 por los a1015 como se lo dijo al comentario de aqui arriba por los problemas de corriente en la salida o los dejo esque no se si ya le aya dicho pero me marca de 5 a 7v. en la salida entonces será por eso. ó es por lo mismo de las resistencias.?


 
gaciel tiene que probrar los transistores que esten bien, donde se soldan estos transistores A733 debe asegurarce muy bien, que ninguna pista o punto de soldadura que no corresponda al diseño del PCB se toque entre si en pocas palabras que no haya ningun corto, aqui le dejo una imagen del PCB lo que esta entre un cuadro Rojo, debe revisarlo muy bien que no haya algun corto por ahiseria muy bueno que subiera una foto del PCB cobre......si los transistores estan paila "quemados" si seria bueno que los cambie por los A1015 pero si estan buenos no hay problema, debe haber un corto donde le indico para que le este generando ese voltaje apesar que parece pequeño es muy signinificativo, ya que no debe haber ningun voltaje en la salida a parlantecuando el amplificador no le marque ningun voltaje en la salida del parlante, puede conectar el protector y los parlantes con toda seguiridadmientras tenga ese voltaje DC no es aconsejable que conecte los parlantes porque los puede dañar.....

Cuando lo ponga a tronar " es decir a sonar como dios manda" no se le olvide invitarnos una frianaaaa es broma aqui todos le ayudamos para que pueda disfrutar el amplificador en esta navidad


----------



## gaciel

blanko001 dijo:


> Ojalá la alta impedancia no te hubiese estropeado los transistores. Y por favor no dejes de brobar lo que te dije:
> 
> Solo espero que me digas que si están bien aislados todos los transistores



como puedo aislar los tornillos en caso de que si esten en contacto con el disipador y el transistor.  con mica solamente del lado trasero pero en los tornillos??


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> como puedo aislar los tornillos en caso de que si esten en contacto con el disipador y el transistor. con mica solamente del lado trasero pero en los tornillos??


 

No hay necesidad de aislar los tornillos gaciel, ya que donde se inclusta y asegura el transistor esta recubierto de silicio en pocas palabras no necesita pasa muro, pero en la parte de atras si esta la aleta, la cual si se debe aislar correctamente sea con mica termica o material adecuado para aislar transistores y pasta o grasa siliconada termica....se debe ajustar y asegurar muy bien el transistor al disipador, ya que si queda medio flojo esto genera mucho mas calor y saturacion, que posiblemente se pueda quemar..


----------



## FHERBAGGIO

si son los transistores 2sc5200 solo la mica es suficiente ..


----------



## blanko001

> si son los transistores 2sc5200 solo la mica es suficiente ..


 Es cierto, éste modelo y sus familiares traen recubierto el agujero por donde pasa el tornillo aislado con el plástico del encapsulado. Aveces si un transisitor es genérico puede traer algo desprolijo el plástico ya mencionado dejando al descubierto el colector. Amigo Gaciel, sin envargo es bueno medir con el multímetro para estar seguros, yo no doy corriente a un amplificador sin probar éste detalle por más aislado que me parezca.


----------



## eleccortez

gaciel dijo:


> como puedo aislar los tornillos en caso de que si estén en contacto con el disipador y el transistor.  con mica solamente del lado trasero pero en los tornillos??



para saver si los transistores de salida tienen contacto con los disciparores  medi con el tester entre colector de los transistores y el disipador .


----------



## gaciel

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> No hay necesidad de aislar los tornillos gaciel, ya que donde se inclusta y asegura el transistor esta recubierto de silicio en pocas palabras no necesita pasa muro, pero en la parte de atras si esta la aleta, la cual si se debe aislar correctamente sea con mica termica o material adecuado para aislar transistores y pasta o grasa siliconada termica....se debe ajustar y asegurar muy bien el transistor al disipador, ya que si queda medio flojo esto genera mucho mas calor y saturacion, que posiblemente se pueda quemar..



Ya compuse le puse mica alos transistores para que no hicieran corto en el Disipador y ya provarlo con la lampara se escuhaba la musica un poco mas fuerte que la otra vez pero igual se distorciona un poquito y ala hora de quererlo desconectar me dio un volumen muy padre y la musica se escucho clara. pero no se queda fija (la musica). nadamas eso sucede ala hora de querer desconectar. 
Lo volvi a probar con la musica prendida conecte y desonecte rapido y si me mando la musica ala bocina pero era cuando ya habia desconectado. Tiene retardo. ¿Qué ´puedo hacer amigos? Si ya se escucha pero como les comente al tenerlo bien conectado ala corriente no suena y al querer desconectar y desconectar me suena un uno o dos segundos de musica.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> Ya compuse le puse mica alos transistores para que no hicieran corto en el Disipador y ya provarlo con la lampara se escuhaba la musica un poco mas fuerte que la otra vez pero igual se distorciona un poquito y ala hora de quererlo desconectar me dio un volumen muy padre y la musica se escucho clara. pero no se queda fija (la musica). nadamas eso sucede ala hora de querer desconectar.
> Lo volvi a probar con la musica prendida conecte y desonecte rapido y si me mando la musica ala bocina pero era cuando ya habia desconectado. Tiene retardo. ¿Qué ´puedo hacer amigos? Si ya se escucha pero como les comente al tenerlo bien conectado ala corriente no suena y al querer desconectar y desconectar me suena un uno o dos segundos de musica.


 
gaciel que bueno que poco a poco lo va echando a andarle coloco los protectores de parlante y ajusto el Trimpot para el retardoo lo esta probando sin el circuito protector? bueno si la musica no se escucha fuerte, es porque debe tener un pequeño problema en la ganancia tiene voltaje DC en la salida a paralante? si no tiene ninguno el problema esta en la etapa preamplificadoradeberia revisar esa parte.....


----------



## gaciel

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> gaciel que bueno que poco a poco lo va echando a andarle coloco los protectores de parlante y ajusto el Trimpot para el retardoo lo esta probando sin el circuito protector? bueno si la musica no se escucha fuerte, es porque debe tener un pequeño problema en la ganancia tiene voltaje DC en la salida a paralante? si no tiene ninguno el problema esta en la etapa preamplificadoradeberia revisar esa parte.....



Ya cheque con el multimetro y no tengo ningun voltaje en la salida a los paralantes entonces solo  
devo poner el protector de parlantes y ya no me va a enviar ese sonido tan molesto del Booooommm y aparte me va a quitar el retardo del amplificador para ya no me haga como le dije. deque desconecto de la corriente y ya suena por 1 o 2 segundos???
Lo estoy provando sin protector ya que no e comprado la baquelita pero mañana la hago.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> Ya cheque con el multimetro y no tengo ningun voltaje en la salida a los paralantes entonces solo
> devo poner el protector de parlantes y ya no me va a enviar ese sonido tan molesto del Booooommm y aparte me va a quitar el retardo del amplificador para ya no me haga como le dije. deque desconecto de la corriente y ya suena por 1 o 2 segundos???
> Lo estoy provando sin protector ya que no e comprado la baquelita pero mañana la hago.


 
Bueno eso de ya no tener voltaje a la salida a parlante es porque esta funcionando bien, con el protector si le quita el sonido molesto del booommmmmm, no lo que comenta es otra cosa muy distinta, eso es un problema de ganancia en pocas palabras la señal esta entrando muy baja desde el preamplificador al amplificador, recuerde que los condensadores de 0.1uF a 100V como lo indica debe ser Monoliticos no ceramicos como los tiene conectadosporque estos son muy esenciales para su funcionamiento el cual cierra su bucle de realimentacion para que no oscile, para poder controlar la amplificacion, ahi esta el lio que tiene, debe cambiar esos ceramicos llamados lentejas...por los condensadores Monoliticos


----------



## gaciel

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> Bueno eso de ya no tener voltaje a la salida a parlante es porque esta funcionando bien, con el protector si le quita el sonido molesto del booommmmmm, no lo que comenta es otra cosa muy distinta, eso es un problema de ganancia en pocas palabras la señal esta entrando muy baja desde el preamplificador al amplificador, recuerde que los condensadores de 0.1uF a 100V como lo indica debe ser Monoliticos no ceramicos como los tiene conectadosporque estos son muy esenciales para su funcionamiento el cual cierra su bucle de realimentacion para que no oscile, para poder controlar la amplificacion, ahi esta el lio que tiene, debe cambiar esos ceramicos llamados lentejas...por los condensadores Monoliticos



tengo unos que en su numeracion tiene  CBB21  10nJ250 pueden ser esos o que numeracion es. no recuerdo muy bien


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> tengo unos que en su numeracion tiene CBB21 10nJ250 pueden ser esos o que numeracion es. no recuerdo muy bien


 
Aqui subo una imagen de su amplificador indicandole cuales debe cambiar, debe ser de 0.1uF 100V Monoliticosasegurece que todos los condensadores tengan el valor correcto, tanto ceramicos como electroliticos
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp200wHD.pdf


----------



## blanko001

> Si ya se escucha pero como les comente al tenerlo bien conectado ala corriente no suena y al querer desconectar y desconectar me suena un uno o dos segundos de musica.


 Me tiene pensativo ese problema que comentas, jamás me ha pasado algo similar con los amplificadores. Bueno en una ocasión era algo parecido con otro ampli distinto, sustituí transistores y nada, luego los de potencia y nada... me estaba volviendo loco y era una resistencia de 47 ohm a 1W que se había abierto sin quemarse (les juro que pasó), En fin luego de gastar dinero en transistores y romperme el coco medí resistor por resistor y eureka! por 100 pesos colombianos lo reparé. 
Ahora regresando a tu amplificador, espero que con lo que te aconseja mi parcero DRIVERSOUND se solucione, veo que el tiene más experiencia que yo en amplificadores, sin envargo sin ser ave de mal agüero espero que tus transistores esten bien y no se hubiesen estropeado o "intentado quemarse por que los tenías sin aislante" porque comentaste que un par de ellos se te recalentaba, tambien revisa los mas pequeños.


----------



## Fogonazo

gaciel dijo:


> tengo unos que en su numeracion tiene  CBB21  10nJ250 pueden ser esos o que numeracion es. no recuerdo muy bien



En tu armado *ya* ha aparecido una resistencia de valor incorrecto, ¿ Mediste los valores de las resistencia a medida que las ibas colocando ?

*Sugerencia:*
Levanta una de las patas de *Todas* las resistencias y las vas midiendo con multímetro, si es correcta según la serigrafía/esquema la vuelves a colocar, si el valor es incorrecto ya sabrás que hacer.


----------



## gaciel

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> Aqui subo una imagen de su amplificador indicandole cuales debe cambiar, debe ser de 0.1uF 100V Monoliticosasegurece que todos los condensadores tengan el valor correcto, tanto ceramicos como electroliticos
> http://construyasuvideorockola.com/downloads/amp200wHD.pdf



Disculpe que lo vuelva a molestar pero hoy volvi a probar el ampli y derrepente se me empezó a quemar por segunda vez la primera resistencia de 100 Ohms a 1w. desconecte y cheque el ciruito y me di cuenta que una de las patas del primer transistore se habia quebrado en el traslado a donde lo fui a provar rapido que lo desoldo por completo y que vulevo a soldar la pata y lo volvi a soldar a la tarjeta. conecte a la corriente y todo bien ya no se empezo a quemar. cheque voltaje en la saliday me dava un voltaje de 53 v. dije "ahora que paso si todo estaba bien" en ese momento me puse a pensar que hago y pues ya tenia los capacitores monoliticos y ya los cambie y quite los de lenteja volvi a conectar y me da el mismo voltaje  Yahoraque puedo hacerr??


----------



## Fogonazo

gaciel dijo:


> Disculpe que lo vuelva a molestar pero hoy volvi a probar el ampli y derrepente se me empezó a quemar por segunda vez la primera resistencia de 100 Ohms a 1w. ...........



Yo en tu lugar retiraría *"Todos"* los componentes de la placa.
Revisaría uno por uno, estado físico, estado eléctrico y valor.
Si están en buenas condiciones los volvería a poner.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> Disculpe que lo vuelva a molestar pero hoy volvi a probar el ampli y derrepente se me empezó a quemar por segunda vez la primera resistencia de 100 Ohms a 1w. desconecte y cheque el ciruito y me di cuenta que una de las patas del primer transistore se habia quebrado en el traslado a donde lo fui a provar rapido que lo desoldo por completo y que vulevo a soldar la pata y lo volvi a soldar a la tarjeta. conecte a la corriente y todo bien ya no se empezo a quemar. cheque voltaje en la saliday me dava un voltaje de 53 v. dije "ahora que paso si todo estaba bien" en ese momento me puse a pensar que hago y pues ya tenia los capacitores monoliticos y ya los cambie y quite los de lenteja volvi a conectar y me da el mismo voltaje Yahoraque puedo hacerr??


 
gaciel que vaina lo que le pasoel voltaje es porque quemo el par diferencial es decir los A733 ya que pasa derecho a salida de parlante, tiene ese voltaje en ambos canales los +53V y -53V? o es en un solo canal? Tambien puede ser que al soldarlo se le quedo en corto y paila, es que las pistas estan muy juntas en ese PCBno olvide que cuando suelda la placa debe limpiarla con un cepillito, ya que quedan residuos y estos en la mayoria de casos hacen contactos y causan cortos y falsos contactos, hay que tener cuidado al soldar y muchaaaaaaa paciencia ya que esto afecta el bolsillo, que bueno que ya cambio los monoliticos, primero mida en cada salida a parlante para verificar si ambos canales estan con voltaje o solo es uno, para proceder a cambiar el par diferencial....del afan solo queda el cansancio parcero con calma, desolde los transistores, puebelos en su multimetro en la escala hfe o en la escala de diodo


----------



## gaciel

DRIVERSOUND dijo:


> gaciel que vaina lo que le pasoel voltaje es porque quemo el par diferencial es decir los A733 ya que pasa derecho a salida de parlante, tiene ese voltaje en ambos canales los +53V y -53V? o es en un solo canal? Tambien puede ser que al soldarlo se le quedo en corto y paila, es que las pistas estan muy juntas en ese PCBno olvide que cuando suelda la placa debe limpiarla con un cepillito, ya que quedan residuos y estos en la mayoria de casos hacen contactos y causan cortos y falsos contactos, hay que tener cuidado al soldar y muchaaaaaaa paciencia ya que esto afecta el bolsillo, que bueno que ya cambio los monoliticos, primero mida en cada salida a parlante para verificar si ambos canales estan con voltaje o solo es uno, para proceder a cambiar el par diferencial....del afan solo queda el cansancio parcero con calma, desolde los transistores, puebelos en su multimetro en la escala hfe o en la escala de diodo
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9RYI_Q9J1M



Ya los probe los cuatro y todos estan biien se supone que cuando esta quemado no deve marcar nada verdad? si es asi todos me dieron valor cercano a 800 que mas hago o puedo haceer


----------



## blanko001

> Ya los probe los cuatro y todos estan biien se supone que cuando esta quemado no deve marcar nada verdad? si es asi todos me dieron valor cercano a 800 que mas hago o puedo haceer


 Eso depende del tipo de union que estés probando NP ó PN, debe haber continuidad solo hacia el lugar correcto y no conducir inversamente; como si fuesen diodos. Personalmente cambiaría los transistores pequeños en lo posible, y perdón por la insistencia pero nunca debes dejar que exista contacto entre el colector y el disipador de los transistores, comprueba uno a uno. Y revisa de nuevo las pistas del PCB hilo a hilo de principio a fin que no exista corto, cuando desconectes y pongas todos los componentes limpia la placa con algún tipo de solvente.


----------



## DRIVERSOUND

gaciel dijo:


> Ya los probe los cuatro y todos estan biien se supone que cuando esta quemado no deve marcar nada verdad? si es asi todos me dieron valor cercano a 800 que mas hago o puedo haceer


 
Si ya los midio como en el video que le envie, lo cual como sabra un transistor tambien se mide como un diodo, si no marca nada esta abierto, si marca continuidad en la escala de diode es porque esta en corto, si ya midio todos los transistores del circuito estan bien y ninguno es falso, al igual que las resistencias hay que medirlas y queden el valor exacto o aproximado al del amplificador, si ya todo esto esta verificado es muy factible que en alguna zona del PCB tenga un pequeño corto, si le es posible puede subir una fotico del pcb de forma frontal y con buena resolucion para detallarlo?? si puede, si noooo pues como dicen por ahi con lupa en mano y buena luz, verifique muy bien los caminos o pistas que correspondan igual al del amplificador de Video Rockola, cualquier pista que este levantada o cortada es un factor de que de muhos fallossi todos los componentes estan correctos y funcionan de lujo, hay algo mal en el PCBsin ser exagerado cuando yo armo un circuito lo reviso mas de 50 vecesantes de conectar algo.........


----------



## gaciel

blanko001 dijo:


> Eso depende del tipo de union que estés probando NP ó PN, debe haber continuidad solo hacia el lugar correcto y no conducir inversamente; como si fuesen diodos. Personalmente cambiaría los transistores pequeños en lo posible, y perdón por la insistencia pero nunca debes dejar que exista contacto entre el colector y el disipador de los transistores, comprueba uno a uno. Y revisa de nuevo las pistas del PCB hilo a hilo de principio a fin que no exista corto, cuando desconectes y pongas todos los componentes limpia la placa con algún tipo de solvente.



todos los transistores tienen mica aislante por la parte de atras y grasa disipadora. blanko001


----------



## nakjamkas

Coincido con Fogonazo, con tantas fallas seguidas es mejor arrancar desde el principio, creo que gastaría menos tiempo que buscando falla tras falla...


----------



## ivercingo

Hola  tengo una  consulta;   el amplificador de construya su videorokola de 100 w monofónico ( ver imagen ) que sugiere una fuente de +/- 46 v .   Lo que quiero es usar una fuente de mayor voltaje con este amplificador. 
 Se podría cambiar algunos valores de los componentes  del circuito  par diferencial , que  sería el más  afectado por el incremento de más voltaje .


----------



## ivercingo

hola tengo una fuente de un equipo sony  que tiene +/- 69v  ;  +/- 31v  y +/- 12v 
quiero usarlo para alimentar el amplificador de construya su videorokola de 100w. (ver imagen 1)  
que ya tengo armado y funcionando en perfección con los transistores 2sc5200 y una fuente de +/-46v  

 quiero alimentar el ya mencionado amplificador  con la fuente del  equipo sony de +/-69v 

tengo una idea para usar el amplificador con una fuente  de mas tensión, como por ejemplo: +/- 70v ( ver imagen 2 ) necesito  su visto bueno de los  especialistas.    esta bien?   que otra cosa puedo hacer ?  

gracias espero su respuesta.


----------



## Nandre

Hola gente como les va espero que bien me surgio un problema con este amplificador despues de colocar por error un tip 42 en vez de un 41 tengo problemas que me estan arrancando los pelos de la cabeza jaja, me pasa voltage negativo continuo al parlante que podra ser agradezco de antemano saludosss!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Nandre dijo:


> Hola gente como les va espero que bien me surgio un problema con este amplificador despues de colocar por error un tip 42 en vez de un 41 tengo problemas que me estan arrancando los pelos de la cabeza jaja, me pasa voltage negativo continuo al parlante que podra ser agradezco de antemano saludosss!!!



Puede que por causa del error quemaste algo.

Desconecta y comprueba los transistores de salida y los excitadores.


----------



## Nandre

Muchas gracias Fogonazo por el dato resulta que si, el problema eran en los a733 la base estaba dispuesta de otra forma que un verdadero a733, probablemente eran falsificados porque era ilegible la inscripcion, probe con otros con mejor pinta y funciono de maravillas medi dc a la salida y me da 0.01v supongo que andara bien asi 
saludoss


----------



## Nandre

hola gente como les va.... me ha surgido unos conflictos con el equipo, si bien funciona bien he notado que:
-Al subir el volumen a un 80% aproximadamente noto que distorsiona notablemente y principalmente cuando aumento los tonos graves
-La potencia no es tan agresiva (arme el mismo amplificador para un amigo con control de tonos analogicos y la verdad que aturdia la potencia que tenia)
-Un 2sc3281 calienta mas que otro
-La tension dc a la salida a volumen maximo me da 0.7v
una aclaracion es que use los potes de 25k porque no consegui los de 20k, influiria en algo eso?? 
Les agradezco su ayuda desde ya muchas gracias 
Saludos!!!


----------



## alcides alvarez

Saludos amigo te recomiendo revisar las resistencias de de 5w ,creo que es eso lo que esta causando problemas .


----------



## ialvega

hola como están, bueno yo he armado varios proyectos de construya su vídeo rockola y la verdad no se porque han tenido tanto inconvenientes con estos proyectos, yo personalmente gracias a dios no he tenido ninguna dificultad alguna con estos, todos los que he armado gracias a dios me han funcionado de una, al amigo le recomiendo que lea detalladamente toda la información de cada proyecto antes de hacerlo y empiece desde cero como se lo han recomendado varios compañeros de este foro. sin mas alguna cosa me escribes.


----------



## Nandre

Hola te cuento, aca en cordoba argentina la mayoria de los componentes que circulan son falsificados y la calidad que tienen son deplorables no es el primer equipo que armo pero si es el que mas problemas me ha traido jaja 
Respecto al amplio.... aisle el problema y la distorsion esta viniendo del pre, probe conectandolo directamente a la salida de audio suena muy muy bien y el volumen aumento tambien, el pre  usa el ta7630p hay alguna forma de modificar el circuito del pre para evitar que distorsione al aumentarle los graves y al subirle el volumen ???? 
gracias saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien

el  ta7630p  siempre da muchos problemas ,
yo me arme otro pre y adiós problemas


----------



## Nandre

Me podrias recomendar un pre con control de graves, agudos y balance que tenga una muy buena calidad de sonido graciassss


----------



## el-rey-julien

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gemini-pa700-esquema-pcb-29623/
ese arme y funciona muy bien,ademas es economico


----------



## Psycho

Hola ya lei gran parte de este tema pero no logro resolver mi problema, resulta que hice las mediciones que dicen en el videotutorial de la pagina de viderockola y todo se veia bien, lo conecte y uno de los 5200 se murio, tras cambiarlo y buscar por cortos en las pistas no encontre cortos, cambie el 5200 quemado, los tips y los 733 (por 1015) y lo conecte pero ahora con el bombillo en serie, al prenderlo el bombillo prende a todo lo que da por unos segundos y despues este baja su intensidad hasta quedar en un anaranjado leve. El voltaje rectificado me da +45 y -45 (el trafo es de 8amps), a la salida de los parlantes me estan dando -0.3 y -0.2 volts (lei algo de esto en paginas anteriores pero no logro ver cual es el problema). Si porngo a andar el amplificador con el bombillo en serie y con audio a la entrada este funciona perfectamente bien, es mas, suena demasiado bien y el control de tonos anda de maravilla, lo u nico es que si el volumen es muuuuy alto cada que hay tonos muy fuertes el bombillo prende con mayor intensidad, parece una luz ritmica  . No quiero ponerlo a andar sin el bombillo en serie porque creo que en esos pocos segundos al inicio se quemara algun transistor de salida. Espero que me puedan ayudar a solucionar mi problema porqe ya llevo un buen rato buscandole y nadamas no encuentro que.

Gracias

P.D.: estañe casi todo como se ve en la imagen para que dure mas tiempo.


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Psycho dijo:


> Hola ya lei gran parte de este tema pero no logro resolver mi problema, resulta que hice las mediciones que dicen en el videotutorial de la pagina de viderockola y todo se veia bien, lo conecte y uno de los 5200 se murio, tras cambiarlo y buscar por cortos en las pistas no encontre cortos, cambie el 5200 quemado, los tips y los 733 (por 1015) y lo conecte pero ahora con el bombillo en serie, al prenderlo el bombillo prende a todo lo que da por unos segundos y despues este baja su intensidad hasta quedar en un anaranjado leve. El voltaje rectificado me da +45 y -45 (el trafo es de 8amps), a la salida de los parlantes me estan dando -0.3 y -0.2 volts (lei algo de esto en paginas anteriores pero no logro ver cual es el problema). Si porngo a andar el amplificador con el bombillo en serie y con audio a la entrada este funciona perfectamente bien, es mas, suena demasiado bien y el control de tonos anda de maravilla, lo u nico es que si el volumen es muuuuy alto cada que hay tonos muy fuertes el bombillo prende con mayor intensidad, parece una luz ritmica  . No quiero ponerlo a andar sin el bombillo en serie porque creo que en esos pocos segundos al inicio se quemara algun transistor de salida. Espero que me puedan ayudar a solucionar mi problema porqe ya llevo un buen rato buscandole y nadamas no encuentro que.
> 
> Gracias
> 
> P.D.: estañe casi todo como se ve en la imagen para que dure mas tiempo.






es normal que el bombillo encienda al maximo al principio, ya que cargas los condensadores de la fuente de alimentacion.
quita el foco serie y hechalo andar por unos segundos. despues revisa calentamientos. y si no hay todo anda perfecto y a disfrutar el amplificador.

PD: algunos tranistores que se quemen pueden ser falsos


----------



## Psycho

orale muchas gracias por las respuesta taaaaaan rapida O.O
ok probare sin el bombillo solo me queda la duda de si el voltaje negativo, -0.3V y -0.2V que tengo a la salida es "aceptable" o algo esta mal?

Gracias


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

en ese amplificador. ami tambien me dio ese voltage.
pero descuida que 200mv no quemaran tu parlante


----------



## Psycho

menos mal, y disculpa, es normal que los tip se calienten? despues de una hora y media de uso estaban 2 3 calientes, no asi como de quemar pero pues me tiene en duda, otra cosa que note es que antes de quitarle el foco en serie, se lo quite ya despues de que se me paso el miedo de matar algo, al prender el amplificador se quedo prendido el foco a todo y despues de darle off y on al switch se prendio a todo nuevamente por unos 2 segundos y de ahi pasa a naranjita y por ultimo 2 preguntas mas, si es normal que el foco prenda cuando le subo mucho el volumen y salen sonidos muy altos? y el trafo es de 33-0-33 a 8 amps (lo mande a hacer y no tiene la base/armadura que va alrededor que tienen los ya hechos) y se calienta bonito, entonces mi pregunta es, sera bueno pegarle un trozo de alumino para que disipe calor o es tan normal que asi lo dejo?

Muchas gracias por tu tiempo


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

Psycho dijo:


> menos mal, y disculpa, es normal que los tip se calienten? despues de una hora y media de uso estaban 2 3 calientes, no asi como de quemar pero pues me tiene en duda



Es totalmente normal. pones un pequeño disipador.



Psycho dijo:


> otra cosa que note es que antes de quitarle el foco en serie, se lo quite ya despues de que se me paso el miedo de matar algo, al prender el amplificador se quedo prendido el foco a todo y despues de darle off y on al switch se prendio a todo nuevamente por unos 2 segundos y de ahi pasa a naranjita



parece que es normal en lo que se cargaban los condensadores de la fuente 





Psycho dijo:


> por ultimo 2 preguntas mas, si es normal que el foco prenda cuando le subo mucho el volumen y salen sonidos muy altos? y el trafo es de 33-0-33 a 8 amps (lo mande a hacer y no tiene la base/armadura que va alrededor que tienen los ya hechos) y se calienta bonito, entonces mi pregunta es, sera bueno pegarle un trozo de alumino para que disipe calor o es tan normal que asi lo dejo?
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu tiempo




es normal que el foco prenda al ritmo de la musica. ya que el amplificador consume mas corriente y en frecuncias bajas  " golpes de baterias " el foco prenda con mas intencidad.

fijate que yo tambien mande a hacer uno. y calentaba bonito, pero hasta ahorita no se me ha quemado.  ya voy de gane no lo cres ?
hahahahhaa, dejalo como esta no le pongas nada de aluminio. su pùedes mejor ponle el ventilador cercas para que se refresque 

felicidades por tu amplificador, en el foro encontraras unos muy buenos y faciles de hacer tambie     suerte


----------



## Psycho

Perfecto entonces ya solo le armare una caja y le pondre uno o dos ventiladores para que duren mas tiempo los transistores y de paso el trafo. 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda y la atencion.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos... tengo un problema, he realizado con éste ya 4 amplificadores idénticos de 200W por canal de contruyasuvideorockola.com (los he vendido a familiares y amigos), la primera vez utilicé transistores TIP41C y TIP42C que son los recomendados, además lo alimentaría con ±45VDC y de transistores de potencia utilizaría los D1047 y B817, funciona de maravila. Luego hice la versión mas potente con ±63V, por lo cual debí reemplazar los transistores por unos de mayor tensión como recomendaba el autor así: 
Los mas pequeños se dejan igual 2SA1015 (no entiendo como no se reemplazan por mayor tensión)
Los "impulsores" TIP41C se reemplazan por los 2SC4793 (De solo 1A pero mayor tensión)
Los "impulsores" TIP42C se reemplazan por los 2SA1837 (igual que el anterior)
Las salidas por el famoso 2SC5200 y su complemento...
No tenía problemas hasta ahora... pués para el nuevo amplificador no encontré los 2SC4793 ni 2SA1837 originales de TOSHIBA... solo las* malditas* imitaciones de marca JPANA (ver aquí), No comprendo como se pueden utilizar los 2SA1015 que no soportan tanta tensión (Vce = -50V) y no los TIP41C (Vce = 100V) y TIP42C (Vce = - 100V) ya que éstos si los consigo originales 100%. Ojalá alguien me saque de la duda.

Adjunto el diagrama para entender mejor donde se utilizan cada transistor.

Saludos y espero haberme hecho entender.


----------



## blanko001

Hola a todos! 
Tengo el siguiente problema:
Realicé el amplificador versión estereo, funcionó muy bien, incluso durante horas sobre una tabla de madera; pero al instalar en el gabinete (metálico) un par de postes eran muy bajos y la salida hizo contacto con el gabinete, cortocircuitando con tierra. Hasta entonces no me había fijado en ese grave error, lo conecté y oprimí el interruptor... Salio humo (no supe de donde, no hubo chispas ni fuego) y rápidamente (diria que ni 1 segundo) desconecté de la toma.
Revisé el fusible y no se estropeó (7A, creo que debí utilizar uno de 5A) Revisé (a simple vista) los transistores de salida y los drivers para ver si se veía alguno estallado... pero no. 
He medido todos los transistores sin desconectarlos de la placa y solo un transistor de potencia me da una lectura distinta a los demás, espero reemplazarlo apenas pase por la electrónica en el transcurso de la semana.

Quiero saber si hay posibilidad de medir los transistores sin sacarlos del impreso (de manera correcta), y sin conectar a la fuente, es decir en frío.

También medí entre tierra y salidas y no marcó infinito hasta que retiré el transistor que parece estropeado. Luego de eso, marca infinito a las entradas y salidas. ¿es posible de esa manera descartar que exista otro daño? (medí todas las resistencias y diodos y están bien)

Y mi duda mas grande... ¿puedo reemplazar el transistor que parece defectuoso y dar marcha al circuito con foco de 100W en serie para evitar mas daños si están estropeados los impulsores o algo?

Lo último que quiero es ver una nube en forma de hongo sobre el circuito si lo intento conectar de nuevo....

PD: Ya compré postes mas altos.


----------



## Kowaky

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos... tengo un problema, he realizado con éste ya 4 amplificadores idénticos de 200W por canal de contruyasuvideorockola.com (los he vendido a familiares y amigos), la primera vez utilicé transistores TIP41C y TIP42C que son los recomendados, además lo alimentaría con ±45VDC y de transistores de potencia utilizaría los D1047 y B817, funciona de maravila. Luego hice la versión mas potente con ±63V, por lo cual debí reemplazar los transistores por unos de mayor tensión como recomendaba el autor así:
> Los mas pequeños se dejan igual 2SA1015 (no entiendo como no se reemplazan por mayor tensión)
> Los "impulsores" TIP41C se reemplazan por los 2SC4793 (De solo 1A pero mayor tensión)
> Los "impulsores" TIP42C se reemplazan por los 2SA1837 (igual que el anterior)
> Las salidas por el famoso 2SC5200 y su complemento...
> No tenía problemas hasta ahora... pués para el nuevo amplificador no encontré los 2SC4793 ni 2SA1837 originales de TOSHIBA... solo las* malditas* imitaciones de marca JPANA (ver aquí), No comprendo como se pueden utilizar los 2SA1015 que no soportan tanta tensión (Vce = -50V) y no los TIP41C (Vce = 100V) y TIP42C (Vce = - 100V) ya que éstos si los consigo originales 100%. Ojalá alguien me saque de la duda.
> 
> Adjunto el diagrama para entender mejor donde se utilizan cada transistor.
> 
> Saludos y espero haberme hecho entender.


 
@blanko001 para reemplazar los TIP los mejores son los MJE340 y su complementario aguantan mucho mas, respecto a los A1015 son el par diferencial como esta en el diagrama entra el voltaje por los colectores y se regula por una sola resistencia, ahí si esta el fallo de diseño debe llevar por lo menos 2 resistencias para cada colector para nivelar el voltaje de entrada, por eso si hay que modificar el voltaje es decir elevar hay que rediseñar esa parte, porque ese par que causa mas dolores de cabeza de los que se imagina, y todo radica en lo que comento, no soy un experto pero si he armado algunos de estos proyectos, comento y comparto mis experiencias.





blanko001 dijo:


> Hola a todos!
> Tengo el siguiente problema:
> Realicé el amplificador versión estereo, funcionó muy bien, incluso durante horas sobre una tabla de madera; pero al instalar en el gabinete (metálico) un par de postes eran muy bajos y la salida hizo contacto con el gabinete, cortocircuitando con tierra. Hasta entonces no me había fijado en ese grave error, lo conecté y oprimí el interruptor... Salio humo (no supe de donde, no hubo chispas ni fuego) y rápidamente (diria que ni 1 segundo) desconecté de la toma.
> Revisé el fusible y no se estropeó (7A, creo que debí utilizar uno de 5A) Revisé (a simple vista) los transistores de salida y los drivers para ver si se veía alguno estallado... pero no.
> He medido todos los transistores sin desconectarlos de la placa y solo un transistor de potencia me da una lectura distinta a los demás, espero reemplazarlo apenas pase por la electrónica en el transcurso de la semana.
> 
> Quiero saber si hay posibilidad de medir los transistores sin sacarlos del impreso (de manera correcta), y sin conectar a la fuente, es decir en frío.
> 
> También medí entre tierra y salidas y no marcó infinito hasta que retiré el transistor que parece estropeado. Luego de eso, marca infinito a las entradas y salidas. ¿es posible de esa manera descartar que exista otro daño? (medí todas las resistencias y diodos y están bien)
> 
> Y mi duda mas grande... ¿puedo reemplazar el transistor que parece defectuoso y dar marcha al circuito con foco de 100W en serie para evitar mas daños si están estropeados los impulsores o algo?
> 
> Lo último que quiero es ver una nube en forma de hongo sobre el circuito si lo intento conectar de nuevo....
> 
> PD: Ya compré postes mas altos.


 
@blanko001 antes que decirle algo al respecto, quiero preguntarle si los impulsores tienen su propio disipador? Se lo pregunto porque estos deben tener su respectivo mini-disipador y mas con esos ±63V que le esta metiendo

Lo mejor es revisarlos que no estén en corto, la mejor manera y la correcta es sacarlos, para este tipo de eventualidades siempre use un sócalo de 3 pines, no vale mas de $100 y le ahorra una desoldada que puede dañar el pcb y seria un doble trabajo, cuando estén listos una gótica a cada orificio del sócalo y listo estarán mas que fijos, otro consejo cuando suelde impulsores siempre trate de a la hora de soldarlo ya estén fijos al disipador, al igual que los transistores de salida, esto le evitara fallas a futuro.


----------



## blanko001

Hola Kowaky, gracias por su pronta respuesta. 
He utilizado mini disipadores individuales como en las imagenes a continuación.



Noten el lugar del transistor de potencia que he retirado por defectuoso:




El PCB ha sido rediseñado por mi... por eso se ve distinto al original de construya.... 
El cortocircuito fué causado en los pines de las borneras que utilicé... como no recorté esas patotas!

He dispuesto los transistores en los disipadores desde antes de la colocación en el impreso como lo sugeriste, de hecho es mas cómodo para atornillar. 

Una pregunta mas... ¿hay un factor determinante que me permita no tener que retirar los transistores para merdirlos? es decir... todos en la placa me dan valores similares

Saludos! y gracias por ayudarme, en cuanto pueda subiré datos de las mediciones


----------



## Kowaky

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola Kowaky, gracias por su pronta respuesta.
> He utilizado mini disipadores individuales como en las imagenes a continuación.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102224
> 
> 
> Noten el lugar del transistor de potencia que he retirado por defectuoso:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102226
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102225
> 
> El PCB ha sido rediseñado por mi... por eso se ve distinto al original de construya....
> El cortocircuito fué causado en los pines de las borneras que utilicé... como no recorté esas patotas!
> 
> He dispuesto los transistores en los disipadores desde antes de la colocación en el impreso como lo sugeriste, de hecho es mas cómodo para atornillar.
> 
> Una pregunta mas... ¿hay un factor determinante que me permita no tener que retirar los transistores para merdirlos? es decir... todos en la placa me dan valores similares
> 
> Saludos! y gracias por ayudarme, en cuanto pueda subiré datos de las mediciones


 
@blanko001 su rediseño se ve lo máximo, muy prolijo y ordenado, las borneras si se ven algo grandes, muy bien así se debe instalar los impulsores, probar los transistores con el driver sin voltaje le dará valores distintos sumados con las resistencias interconectadas ni hablar como que no seria bien, de saber a ciencia cierta si están mal es retirarlos y medirlos como Dios manda, con voltaje si se puede saber cual esta fallando pero en frio como que no, si no quiere desoldarlos puede cortar la pista con un bisturí y luego con estaño lo puentea, así lo hace un viejo amigo con mi recomendación para ahorrarse la despegada, con eso si vuelven a fallar solo retira la soldadura puenteada lo mide y listo, pero queda algo desprolijo.


----------



## blanko001

Ok, creo que lo haré como Dios manda. Es cuestión de paciencia y ciertamente me diron bastante, lo malo es que también me dieron suficiente pereza jajajaja. Pero los retiraré, de paso reemplazaré todos los A1015 que tengo bastantes nuevos y son muy económicos, de paso salimos de dudas.

Como prueba para transistores conozco que dependiendo del tipo NPN o PNP; hago lo siguiente.
1. Identifico los pines B, C, E.
2. Si es NPN, a la base la punta positiva del multímetro (en medición de diodos) y entre B y C debe marcar y entre B y E debe marcar.
3. Paso la punta negativa a la base y entre B y C debe marcar infinito y B y E debe marcar infinito.
4. Repetir los pasos con PNP, entonces debe ser lo contrario respecto a las mediciones.

Tengo entendido que entre colector y emisor debe ser infinito sin importar el tipo de transistor NPN o PNP y debe seguir así alternando la polaridad de las puntas del multímetro. Es así ¿verdad?

Esas serían las pruebas que yo realizaría... además de medir nuevamente resistencias, diodos y capacitores (que no exista continuidad entre los pines de ellos); mejor dicho rectificar los valores de todos los componentes sin los transistores montados.

Hay algo que se me escapa? de ser así por favor me indica. Muchas gracias!


----------



## Kowaky

blanko001 dijo:


> Ok, creo que lo haré como Dios manda. Es cuestión de paciencia y ciertamente me diron bastante, lo malo es que también me dieron suficiente pereza jajajaja. Pero los retiraré, de paso reemplazaré todos los A1015 que tengo bastantes nuevos y son muy económicos, de paso salimos de dudas.
> 
> Como prueba para transistores conozco que dependiendo del tipo NPN o PNP; hago lo siguiente.
> 1. Identifico los pines B, C, E.
> 2. Si es NPN, a la base la punta positiva del multímetro (en medición de diodos) y entre B y C debe marcar y entre B y E debe marcar.
> 3. Paso la punta negativa a la base y entre B y C debe marcar infinito y B y E debe marcar infinito.
> 4. Repetir los pasos con PNP, entonces debe ser lo contrario respecto a las mediciones.
> 
> Tengo entendido que entre colector y emisor debe ser infinito sin importar el tipo de transistor NPN o PNP y debe seguir así alternando la polaridad de las puntas del multímetro. Es así ¿verdad?
> 
> Esas serían las pruebas que yo realizaría... además de medir nuevamente resistencias, diodos y capacitores (que no exista continuidad entre los pines de ellos); mejor dicho rectificar los valores de todos los componentes sin los transistores montados.
> 
> Hay algo que se me escapa? de ser así por favor me indica. Muchas gracias!


 
@blanko001 así es compañero Base + es transistor NPN y da lecturas, con la punta + a la base, con la negra negativa al colector es mas bajo y emisor dan rango mas alto, invertido dan infinito, si dan continuidad a reemplazar se miden en su escala de diodos y igual que como se midiera un diodo, así es con el PNP debe dar lo contrario de las mediciones del NPN, parase una medición muy novata pero es la mas acertada y la que se debe usar, porque con un buen Multímetro en su hFE se mide la ganancia de corriente del transistor, este tiene la ventaja de poder medir cualquier transistor con su complementario y estos deben tener la ganancia igual, así cuando los instalemos tendremos un buen equilibrio en los driver de ambos canales sin voltajes o corrientes desfasadas.

Si antes de soldar algo, es medir todo y revisar valores de estos mismos, igual echar un ojo cuando se paga por estos mismos que sus valores estén correctos, para no llegar a casa y echar madres al vendedor, una buena repasada de pistas de posibles falsos contactos, y probar la continuidad de estas mismas, también una buena limpieza del pcb antes y después de soldar es una buena manera de tener algo bien, parece lo mas básico pero la verdad esto es  lo mas importante y crucial que se debe hacer antes de soldar algo. 

Así sea una bobada lo que tenga en el circuito siempre se debe revisar todo todo todo, porque ya lo dice el viejo refrán mejor prevenir que curar o lamentar


----------



## blanko001

He retirado y medido todos los transistores, tanto drivers como de potencia. Y todos están bien. Incluso el que retiré de primero porque me entregaba los valores de medidas mas distantes; Cuando los medí uno a uno retirados del impreso... sorpresa!, todos me marcan bien. El fin de semana siguiente que tenga tiempo revisaré si fué el cable que conduce desde el trafo al circuito, ya que las borneras también son de entradas... quizás no son lo suficientemente gruesos e intentaron quemarse. Ojalá sea solo eso. 

Saludos y gracias de nuevo.

PD: los 6 A1015 los reemplacé por si acaso. En cuanto pueda pruebo con un trafo de menor voltaje para ver que tal...


----------



## Kowaky

blanko001 dijo:


> He retirado y medido todos los transistores, tanto drivers como de potencia. Y todos están bien. Incluso el que retiré de primero porque me entregaba los valores de medidas mas distantes; Cuando los medí uno a uno retirados del impreso... sorpresa!, todos me marcan bien. El fin de semana siguiente que tenga tiempo revisaré si fué el cable que conduce desde el trafo al circuito, ya que las borneras también son de entradas... quizás no son lo suficientemente gruesos e intentaron quemarse. Ojalá sea solo eso.
> 
> Saludos y gracias de nuevo.
> 
> PD: los 6 A1015 los reemplacé por si acaso. En cuanto pueda pruebo con un trafo de menor voltaje para ver que tal...


 
@blanko001 Siendo así puede ser algo muy pequeño que este haciendo mal cuarto, sea un pcb o rediseño propio puede que un pequeño detalle al realizar el pcb haya quedado mal, revísalo supremamente bien que todo este perfecto, también si gusta lo puedo ojear ya sabe en donde, porque se que cuando uno realiza un diseño o rediseño propio lo quiere de pronto exclusivamente solo para el creador y que sea único


----------



## blanko001

Bueno lo del rediseño del PCB: descartado, porque es la 3ra placa que hago (todas idénticas desde que las rediseñé) y el ampli fué probado y funcionó sobre la madera. El error fué un cortocircuito que hice sin querer porque los pines de las borneras eran muy largos (no los corté). De hecho hizo humo pero no vi chispas, lo que me hace sospechar que fué un cable recalentado... No lo conecté de nuevo y supuse algún daño.
De todas maneras hice tiempo hoy de regreso a casa y compré el transistor (para reemplazar el que me da mala espina) y lo reemplazaré. Seguido a ello... a probar y ver que tal.


----------



## Kowaky

@blanko001 siendo así no hay lio, ese amplificador es bueno también tengo un rediseño de este mismo con trafo incluido en el mismo pcb, era de un Panasonic dañado que compre en ML pero el Trafo estaba lo máximo, cualquier cosa me timbra colega.


----------



## blanko001

Hola, el amplificador está funcionando sin problemas a esta hora... confirmo, el humo provenía de un cable no muy grueso que utilicé para alimentar el amplificador. De hecho era para probar... en parte me salvó de un daño mayor, ya que en vez de estallar todos los transistores se recalentó el cable...
Todo fué miedo mío ya que vi humo y por eso mejor medí transistores antes de conectar de nuevo. Kowaky gracias por sacarme de muchas dudas. 

PD: me da algo de cosa subirle al máximo el volumen... bueno, lo he hecho a 8 ohm, pero el diseño es optimo a 4 ohm 

Saludos!


----------



## Kowaky

blanko001 dijo:


> Hola, el amplificador está funcionando sin problemas a esta hora... confirmo, el humo provenía de un cable no muy grueso que utilicé para alimentar el amplificador. De hecho era para probar... en parte me salvó de un daño mayor, ya que en vez de estallar todos los transistores se recalentó el cable...
> Todo fué miedo mío ya que vi humo y por eso mejor medí transistores antes de conectar de nuevo. Kowaky gracias por sacarme de muchas dudas.
> 
> PD: me da algo de cosa subirle al máximo el volumen... bueno, lo he hecho a 8 ohm, pero el diseño es optimo a 4 ohm
> 
> Saludos!


 
Que buena noticia blanko001, actuó como un fusible y salvo el proyecto, donde tenga un cable de un buen calibre paoooo no solo los transistores los condensadores estallan, porque como están en la misma placa hay que ir con precaución eso es lo que si falta 4 fusibles en la placa de pocos Amp.


----------



## blanko001

Kowaky dijo:


> Que buena noticia blanko001, actuó como un fusible y salvo el proyecto, donde tenga un cable de un buen calibre paoooo no solo los transistores los condensadores estallan, porque como están en la misma placa hay que ir con precaución eso es lo que si falta 4 fusibles en la placa de pocos Amp.



Listo, con fusibles para el siguiente PCB. Se imagina los capacitores de 10000uF estallando?


----------



## avefenix586

Hola a todos, quisiera consultar si alguien a armado este amplificador con chapas de esta pagina http://construyasuvideorockola.com/p...ner_to3_01.php,  he armado las dos versiones complementaria y cuasicomplementaria , en  la cuasi con salidas con 2N3055 me fue mal porque se cruzaron las chapas  , en la version complementaria el sonido sale con bastantes realze de  bajos es como si hubiera armado un amplificador para subwoofer al menos  asi se me comporta, los tip41 ,tip42 apenas estan tibios y las chapas si toman buena temperatura pero no veo desarrollar toda la potencia , se escucha como si fuera un subwoofer que hace vibrar la mesa al subirle todo el volumen , no he encontrado los 2SC2229 en su lugar son los C2229 los que se venden, que podria estar fallando ? a alguien le a  funcionado ese circuito sin problemas con buen sonido??  agradeciendo de antemano sus respuestas


----------



## Fogonazo

avefenix586 dijo:


> Hola a todos, quisiera consultar si alguien a armado este amplificador con chapas de esta pagina http://construyasuvideorockola.com/p...ner_to3_01.php,  he armado las dos versiones complementaria y cuasicomplementaria , en  la cuasi con salidas con 2N3055 me fue mal porque se cruzaron las chapas  , en la version complementaria el sonido sale con bastantes realze de  bajos es como si hubiera armado un amplificador para subwoofer al menos  asi se me comporta, los tip41 ,tip42 apenas estan tibios y las chapas si toman buena temperatura pero no veo desarrollar toda la potencia , se escucha como si fuera un subwoofer que hace vibrar la mesa al subirle todo el volumen , no he encontrado los 2SC2229 en su lugar son los C2229 los que se venden, que podria estar fallando ? a alguien le a  funcionado ese circuito sin problemas con buen sonido??  agradeciendo de antemano sus respuestas



¿ A que cosa le llamas "Chapas" ?


----------



## Kurosaki Ichigo

creo que se refiere a los transistores de encapsulado  to-3  esos metalicos


----------



## avefenix586

Hola fogonazo , si con lo de chapas me referia a los 2N3055 en su empaque TO-3


----------



## johnsamuel

Hola avefenix586, en el amplificador cuasicomplementario se te cruzaron los transistores 2N3055 quizás porque eran falsificados, además con +50v, -50v están en el umbral de rompimiento de VCE según el SOA del transistor 2N3055, yo utilizaría un voltaje de +42v, -42v con transistores originales, ni hablar de los transistores TOSHIBA etiqueta roja esos si son super falsificados.
Con respecto al amplificador de simetría complementaria, no esta demás que revises los valores de  los capacitores de cerámica y poliéster, especialmente del circuito de entrada de señal.

Saludos!.


----------



## blanko001

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ A que cosa le llamas "Chapas" ?


Además de chapas en la costa atlántica de Colombia les dicen "checas"

Por otro lado me parece que el 2N3055 no es propiado por la tensión, y mas que no son originales. Quizás unos originales se comporten distinto... algo mejor.


----------



## FHERBAGGIO

tienes que tener cuidado con los transistores de potencia to-3 que  el colector este bien aislado



de que espesor es el aluminio o disipador , por que a veces te venden el aislante que va con el perno muy pequeño y no aislan nada


----------



## avefenix586

gracias por sus respuestas , ya pude solucionar el amplificador version complementaria, la razon de que el audio quedara con sonido tan bajo era por los filtros que iban en los Tips que alimentaban las bases de las chapas , no eran del valor correcto por un error de despacho, los cambie por los correctos y ahora si funciona bien y como los tips van al aire veo que los tres estan con temperaturas regulares osea tibias no calientan en exceso como para requerir disipador hasta alli todo bien ,practicamente antes de eso era como tener un amplificador de woofer o subwoofer porque me hacia retumbar el vidrio cercano jeje, luego de eso volvi a retomar la version cuasi-complementaria que lleva solo 2N3055 le cambie las chapas y los tips que s ehabian dañado tambien, le retoque la soldadura y salio el audio a buena potencia pero hay un detalle, el tip42c que alimenta a las chapas hacia la linea negativa  comienza a calentar demasiado en breve tiempo mientras que los otros dos tips estan apenas tibios el voltaje que uso es +45, - 45 y los disipadores son medianos que refrigeran aceptablemente y bueno ando revisando a que se debe eso pues creo que tambien deberian estar parejos en temperatura ambos tips como en la version complementaria.


----------



## yerene

sobre el amplificador 200w de construyasuviderockola lo mas probable de falla son transistores piratas


----------



## jprimera

Compre una placa con componentes ya montados para 2 transistores 2sc2500, arme la fuente de poder algo \'diferente\' por lo siguiente: el diagrama esquematico y la placa que compré no son identicos pero usan casi los mismos componentes, utilicé un transformardor para la fuente de 42 voltios un puente rectificador y un capacitor electrolitico de 10000uf/63v, que finalmente entregan unos 53-55 voltios los cuales al conectarlos a la placa del circuito no enciende ...


----------



## DOSMETROS

Así es muy dificil ayudarte , vas a tener que subir fotos y el diagrama.


----------



## jprimera

No tuve que fabricar la placa de circuito impreso, solo soldar el par de transistores 2sc5200, y colocar el disipador de calor, mi duda es con la fuente de poder que en el diagrama del circuito es simetrica, de 36 x 36 volts con center tap, y un par de condensadores de 4.700uf/63v, pero quise aprovechar un transformador que ya tenia de otro amplificador pero es de 42 x 42 volts mas un capacitor de 10000uf / 71v, utilice un solo cable de 42 v con el centrer tap a la entrada del puente rectificador y de alli al capacitor de 10000uf/63v siendo que es inclusive un poco mayor a la capacidad que me darian el par de condensadores de 4700/63v, ignoro si es correcta la conexion, ya que el circuito no me funciona



Estos son los diagramas, los circuitos son casi identicos en los componentes, la mayor diferencia está en que la placa que compré no trae incluida una sección para la rectificacion, osea la conexion de diodos y capacitores, que logicamente está fuera de la placa



Disculpen lo cutre de las conexiones es por cuestion de pruebas


----------



## zopilote

Fuente simple o fuente simetrica, asi esta el dilema. por que ambas no son compatibles.


----------



## walter sebastian

hola soy nuevo arme el amplificador usando los 1943 y 5200 de toshiba sale bastante bien lo único que sale únicamente grabe casi sin agudo por que sera????


----------



## Fogonazo

walter sebastian dijo:


> hola soy nuevo arme el amplificador usando los 1943 y 5200 de toshiba sale bastante bien lo único que sale únicamente grabe casi sin agudo por que sera????



Revisa el valor de los capacitores que están sobre los TIP41 y TIP42 "3 en total"


----------



## DOSMETROS

Usas tweeters o solo un woofer ?


----------



## walter sebastian

*C*apa*z* sea q*ue* use capacitares de poliester en lugar de ceramicos.si use un parlante con bocina el cual tiene muy buen agudo

*M*e voy de una disparada al centro a comprar los de ceramico luego les cuento si funciono gracias


----------



## walter sebastian

funciono perfecto. gracias


----------



## jlpua

Buenas tardes amigos foristas

quiero compartir con ustedes el amplificador que aborda este tema, es excelente, era unos  de los proyectos por duda y por desarrollo queria probar, fue realizado con una fuente de 4700 mf  por rama, con puente de diodos de 8 amp, voltaje 38 +/-. incluido dentro de la fuente rectificacion a 12 v +/- con zener para alimentacion del preamplificador.
No tuve problemas con el rediseño del pbc monofonico, algo bastante importante, no tiene el pop al encender y/o apagar con solo dos transistores 2SC5200, la temperatura normal a 8 ohmios a 4 calienta algo,  el par diferencial BC557b y la resistencia de retoalimentacion 33k.
Adjunto las fotos los archivos del rediseño y la simulacion el multisim.

Saludos 
Jlpua


----------



## jlpua

Buenas tardes foristas 
Adjunto las fotos del proyecto terminado y funcionando al 100%
Saludos
Jlpua


----------



## jprimera

Hace ya algun tiempo solicité aca en el foro orientación para amplificar un subwoofer pasivo samsung, de una capacidad que para aquel entonces crei -erroneamente- de 100 watts rms, según una información reciente es de unos 50 en realidad, para una salida de un minicomponente sharp para subwoofer, que ya tiene unas cajas sencillas de 2 vias, el proposito era el de realzar la reproducción de los bajos, aprovechando la susodicha salida, luego de analizar las diversas orientaciones recibidas, armé un amplificador basado en 2sc5200 y un 2sa1943, con una fuente dual que entrega unos 42 volts en total ya rectificados, que desde el principio era la intención original, aunque consideré otras opciones, la duda mas que todo era referente a si la potencia no fuese excesiva para el altavoz de 8 pulgadas, en aquel entonces resalté que la caja del subwoofer posee un circuito con control de volumen encendido/stand by que trabaja con 5 volts, que no era una etapa de potencia sino de control de la frecuencia o el volumen, supongo, ya que la caja pertenecia a un sistema samsung con un conector DIN o similar, que se conectaba al amplifcador del sistema samsung completo. 

Finalmente armado el amplificador, conecté la salida del subwoofer del minicomponente a la entrada de señal del amplicador de transistores, y obviamente la salida al subwoofer, y un potenciometro a la entrada de 50K, para controlar el volumen del amplificador, dicho esto la cuestión es la siguiente: ¿Necesita el amplificador un filtro pasa bajos activo a la entrada del amplificador?, siendo que ya la salida que entrega el minicomponente al amplificador es unicamente de bajos, y si requiere un crossover antes de conectarse al subwoofer la salida del amplificador?, la duda es por lo siguiente, la idea del proyecto surgió al probar un pequeño subwoofer activo de un vecino que conecte a esa salida del minicomponente, y me gusto mucho el resultado de añadir ese componente, lo que noto en el mio que es mas grande, y a pesar de que obviamente el amplificador que monté es mas potente, que el sonido no es tan bueno como el del pequeño subwoofer de mi vecino, me explico algo mas, el sonido es fuerte, bastante potente, pero se escucha mas como un amplificador “normal”, y no tanto como un circuito dedicado a realzar las bajas frecuencias, lo he probado no solo con musica, sino tambien con peliculas, en el pc y aporta bastante volumen, al grado de estremecer objetos en la habitación y otras partes de la casa, y por supuesto con realce del bajo, pero me pregunto si ya está listo o requiere de esos circuitos, a la entrada el filtro pasa-bajos y a la salida un crossover pasivo o activo. Gracias de antemano. ...


----------



## AntonioAA

La unica forma de contestarte adecuadamente es que pudieras medir ( asi sea con un microfono comun ) la respuesta en frecuencia . Ahi te indicaria si es necesario el pasabajos o no . 
En caso de necesitarlo , seria bueno medir tambien la respuesta sin subwoofer de modo de saber a que frecuencia ajustarlo .
El Dr. Zoidberg ha publicado un circuito de crossover muy bueno , del cual podrias usar la parte de pasabajos . Tambien podrias modificarlo para que sea de solo 12dB/octava con frecuencia variable . Hay muchisimos circuitos aqui en el foro.


----------



## jprimera

Estas son algunas imagenes del circuito con su disipador y el transformador de la fuente de poder


----------



## SATANCHIA6

Buenas tardes, arme un amplificador de la pagina de videorokola en especifico uno de 200W con control de tonos con el integrado TA7630p, esta funcionando bien con la excepción de que después de 15 minutos aproximadamente una salida se queda sin bajos, lo curioso es que a la salida del pre-amplificador empece a notar ruido en unos capacitores electrolíticos cuando se le toca por la parte superior, los cambio y después de un tiempo aproximado pasa lo mismo se atenúan los bajos, tal vez alguien le paso el mismo problema, probé el amplificador por si solo y trabaja bien. 
Ver el archivo adjunto 145294


----------



## blanko001

Solo tiene ruido si se tocan los capacitores? A mi modo de ver el problema está en la parte del control de tonos. Revisa todos los valores de resistencias y capacitores, además del circuito impreso: cortos, soldaduras, pistas... etc.


----------



## SATANCHIA6

Gracias, lo tengo trabajando y suena muy bien, el problema fue la distancia mínima que existían en las pistas cuando el diseño viene con control de tonos (lo hice con el método se serigrafia), ahora el control lo tengo por separado (recorte la placa jeje) es decir hice la plaqueta del control de tonos, eso si ,los transistores de A733 donde estoy, no pude encontrar uno que fuese bueno, siempre cambiaba los síntomas y tenia calentamientos ya sea de los transistores de salida, así como los TIP41 y 42, al igual que las resistencias de 5W, los compre en las únicas dos tiendas que existen  en la ciudad, y al fin encargue de AG electrónica (Para los que son de México) algunos componentes  y entre ellos los 2sa1084
con los cuales corregí todos esos problemas, solo que tengo en la salida .3V,  los cuales supongo que es por el desbalanse de Beta del transistor en el reemplazo, lo simulare en estos días para, para poder corregir las resistencias del par diferencial.


----------



## josemarti

si algun dia consigues el a798 ponselo y cambiale los a1015


----------



## SATANCHIA6

Tratare de conseguirlos, gracias , para probar; Tengo el pre y no se si alguno de ustedes  midió la salida independiente antes de llegar amplificador con el máximo volumen del celular?,  trate de medir y me da un  máximo de 400mV, ya que el voltimetro maneja rms, el voltaje pico seria 565mV, a lo que voy que en el diseño pusieron valores que si los paso a la simulación se distorsiona la  señal de salida, trate de  emparejarlo jugando con las resistencias marcadas para no tener excesivo thd y llegar a la potencia estipulada y atenuar el offset,mi voltaje que manejo es  43 dc.


----------



## djstigma

hola tengo una consulta. segun entiendo para medir el bias hay que medir las resistencias de 5w 0.33ohms
con las puntas del tester en cada patita de la misma, es correcto ? deveria dar 022mv ? porque yo mido eso y no tengo nada ni 1mv. pero de base a emisor tengo 050mv. gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

djstigma dijo:


> hola tengo una consulta. segun entiendo para medir el bias hay que medir las resistencias de 5w 0.33ohms
> con las puntas del tester en cada patita de la misma, es correcto ? deveria dar 022mv ? porque yo mido eso y no tengo nada ni 1mv. pero de base a emisor tengo *050mv*. gracias



Con 50mV no se polariza el transistor bipolar, ¿ Tienes el multímetro en la escala correcta ?

Este es un amplificador clase "AB" muy dudosa con muy poca o eventualmente ninguna corriente de reposo debido a que posee solo 2 diodos + resistencia, pero 3 junturas Darlington + Sziklay

Esta sería la comprobación, ya que ajuste no posee
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/


----------



## djstigma

si la escala esta bien, capas me exprese mal.
 entre gnd y base tengo medio volt y entre base y emisor igual
ahora si hago la medicion de la foto como indicas tengo siempre 0v asi sea con parlante conectado y sonando o sin parlante y la entrada a gnd.

PD: este tiene 3 diodos sin resistencia
PD2: si me exprese re mal, tengo 500mv no 050


----------



## blanko001

Amigo a mi me sucedió algo similar en otro amplificador. Eran los transistores excitadores que eran muy "piratas". Un canal me daba 0.0 mV sobre las resistencias. Cuando reemplacé dichos transistores automáticamente la corriente de reposo aumentó a un valor cercano al estimado para ese amplificador. Por otro lado, ¿revisaste que ninguno de los transistores tuviese contacto eléctrico con los disipadores? 
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma

blanko001 dijo:


> Amigo a mi me sucedió algo similar en otro amplificador. Eran los transistores excitadores que eran muy "piratas". Un canal me daba 0.0 mV sobre las resistencias. Cuando reemplacé dichos transistores automáticamente la corriente de reposo aumentó a un valor cercano al estimado para ese amplificador. Por otro lado, ¿revisaste que ninguno de los transistores tuviese contacto eléctrico con los disipadores?
> Saludos!



si revise eso no hay contacto en los disipadores.
un amigo me hizo el favor de medir su amplificador que es muy similar a este y sobre las
resistencias tambien tiene 0v. y el de el esta funcionando perfecto. asi que solo
me genero mas dudas.


----------



## Fogonazo

Vamos nuevamente: 



Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . _*Este es un amplificador clase "AB" muy dudosa con muy poca o eventualmente ninguna corriente de reposo debido a que posee solo 2 diodos + resistencia, pero 3 junturas Darlington + Sziklay
> *_
> Esta sería la comprobación, ya que ajuste no posee
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/puesta-marcha-ajustes-etapas-potencia-nuevas-reparadas-11722/



Si *NO* hay corriente de reposo sobre las resistencias de emisor *NO* hay caída de tensión.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Además , si está desbalanceado el Offset , en una resistencia de emisor hay caida de mas y en la otra de menos ( o ninguna caida de tensión)


----------



## djstigma

ok les agradesco, como no tengo casi experiencia con estos amplificadores no logro entender del todo y claro me cuesta mas.
lo que hice fue sacar uno de los 3 diodos del cruce de bias y poner una resistencia de 10ohms
y ahora me bajo de 1v que tenia a 0.7v asi que supongo esta bien.
de todos modos al conectarle la carga y señal de audio sigue con distocion a bajo volumen
no tira potencia como deberia. me estoy por rendir ya 
nuevamente gracias por la ayuda


----------



## blanko001

djstigma dijo:


> ok les agradesco, como no tengo casi experiencia con estos amplificadores no logro entender del todo y claro me cuesta mas.
> lo que hice fue sacar uno de los 3 diodos del cruce de bias y poner una resistencia de 10ohms
> y ahora me bajo de 1v que tenia a 0.7v asi que supongo esta bien.
> de todos modos al conectarle la carga y señal de audio sigue con distocion a bajo volumen
> no tira potencia como deberia. me estoy por rendir ya
> nuevamente gracias por la ayuda



Me gustaría ver un mundo ideal donde los componentes piratas o truchos no existieran... creo que no veríamos tan seguido éstos problemas en el foro.   

Por otro lado revisa los valores de los componentes mil veces...
Saludos!


----------



## Yairman

djstigma dijo:


> ok les agradesco, como no tengo casi experiencia con estos amplificadores no logro entender del todo y claro me cuesta mas.
> lo que hice fue sacar uno de los 3 diodos del cruce de bias y poner una resistencia de 10ohms
> y ahora me bajo de 1v que tenia a 0.7v asi que supongo esta bien.
> de todos modos al conectarle la carga y señal de audio sigue con distocion a bajo volumen
> no tira potencia como deberia. me estoy por rendir ya
> nuevamente gracias por la ayuda




Por lo que dices a mi parecer el par diferencial te salió falsificado, intenta cambiarlos por los 2SA1015.  Los pocos amplificadores que me a pasado esto, es por transistores falsos.


----------



## djstigma

Yaitronica dijo:


> Por lo que dices a mi parecer el par diferencial te salió falsificado, intenta cambiarlos por los 2SA1015.  Los pocos amplificadores que me a pasado esto, es por transistores falsos.



hola y gracias.
cual es el par diferencial ? ya estoy usando 2sa1015


----------



## blanko001

Los dos primeros transistores a la entrada del audio, unidos por el emisor. Creo que hay 3 pero el otro se une a ellos por el colector. En el caso de cambiarlos, reemplaza los 3. Los 2SA1016 también le sirven. Aveces si no hay originales de unos, se intenta con otros. 
Saludos!


----------



## djstigma

bueno amigo te cuento, cambie los a1015 no es el problema
cambie los tip 41c y 42c por c2073 y a940 lo mismo sin cambios
cabie la fuente por las dudas, lo mismo sin cambios
los componentes que cambie son originales de una potencia de auto que tenia aca
y todos miden bien
ya solo me quedan los tr de salida, voy a sacar una pareja a ver si es que alguno este malo


----------



## Fogonazo

djstigma dijo:


> ok les agradesco, como no tengo casi experiencia con estos amplificadores no logro entender del todo y claro me cuesta mas.
> lo que hice fue sacar uno de los 3 diodos del cruce de bias y poner una resistencia de 10ohms
> y ahora me *bajo de 1v que tenia a 0.7v* asi que supongo esta bien. . . .



¿ Que cosa bajó de 1V a 0,7V ?


----------



## djstigma

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que cosa bajó de 1V a 0,7V ?



hola fogo, el voltaje del cruze de bias supongo 

probe los 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 por parejas de a 2 con todas las conbinaciones posibles y hace lo mismo


----------



## Yairman

djstigma dijo:


> bueno amigo te cuento, cambie los a1015 no es el problema
> cambie los tip 41c y 42c por c2073 y a940 lo mismo sin cambios
> cabie la fuente por las dudas, lo mismo sin cambios
> los componentes que cambie son originales de una potencia de auto que tenia aca
> y todos miden bien
> ya solo me quedan los tr de salida, voy a sacar una pareja a ver si es que alguno este malo



Siendo así revisaste muy bien que alguna R este con su valor respectivo al del Diagrama y PCB?

La R de 18K Gain esta muy baja tendrias un THD un poco alto, mínimo sería de 33K a 56K.

La R 820 del par diferencial está chica, 1K seria viable y lo estabilizará mejor.

Las R de los Tip de 56Ω y 26Ω deben ser simétricas ambas deberian ser de 56Ω.

Si ya has descartado componentes y fuente solo queda el PCB.

Sube fotos del pcb para echarle un ojo


----------



## Fogonazo

djstigma dijo:


> hola fogo, el voltaje del cruze de bias supongo
> 
> probe los 2sc5200 y 2sa1943 por parejas de a 2 con todas las conbinaciones posibles y hace lo mismo



Publica el esquema y aclara ¿ Que estas midiendo ? y ¿ donde ?


----------



## djstigma

Fogonazo dijo:


> Publica el esquema y aclara ¿ Que estas midiendo ? y ¿ donde ?


con el negativo en GND y el positivo en los diodos donde señalo ahora luego de cambiar un diodo por una resistencia de 10ohms tengo 0.7v. antes tenia 1v

gracias fogo





Yaitronica dijo:


> Siendo así revisaste muy bien que alguna R este con su valor respectivo al del Diagrama y PCB?
> 
> La R de 18K Gain esta muy baja tendrias un THD un poco alto, mínimo sería de 33K a 56K.
> 
> La R 820 del par diferencial está chica, 1K seria viable y lo estabilizará mejor.
> 
> Las R de los Tip de 56Ω y 26Ω deben ser simétricas ambas deberian ser de 56Ω.
> 
> Si ya has descartado componentes y fuente solo queda el PCB.
> 
> Sube fotos del pcb para echarle un ojo



ok amigo te agradesco, probare esos cambios y veremos que sucede.
ahora una duda, puedo dejar los reemplazos que use para los tips ? para no manosear la pcb
esos puentes y demas cosas desprolijas no van asi, estan por pruebas y demas


----------



## Yairman

djstigma dijo:


> con el negativo en GND y el positivo en los diodos donde señalo ahora luego de cambiar un diodo por una resistencia de 10ohms tengo 0.7v. antes tenia 1v
> 
> gracias fogo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok amigo te agradesco, probare esos cambios y veremos que sucede.
> ahora una duda, puedo dejar los reemplazos que use para los tips ? para no manosear la pcb
> esos puentes y demas cosas desprolijas no van asi, estan por pruebas y demas



Si no hay problema amigo, si me imaginaba que no habias hecho el pcb de la web de la calabaza mágica, tenia mis dudas por ello te pedi que subieras fotos.

Voy a mirarlo bien y si algo veo que depronto te este dando lio te comento.


----------



## djstigma

Yaitronica dijo:


> Si no hay problema amigo, si me imaginaba que no habias hecho el pcb de la wed de la calabaza mágica, tenia mis dudas por ello te pedi que subieras fotos.
> 
> Voy a mirarlo bien y si algo veo que depronto te este dando lio te comento.



jajaja es que era muy grande y no me gustaba jaja
yo revise todo ya a ver si no le erre en alguna coneccion o algun transistor alrevez y no vi nada mal, pero claro yo estoy hasta la coronilla de el jajaja
muchas gracias amigo



bueno, hice los cambios
la resistencia de ganancia de 18k paso a 56k
la del par diferencial de 820ohms paso a 1k
la de 26ohms paso a 56ohms igual a la otra
no hay casi cambios, capas que la distorcion a bajo volumen empeoro muy poquito
y si tiene un poco mas de ganancia.
pero sigue con distorcion y sin entregar los wats que deveria


----------



## Yairman

djstigma dijo:


> jajaja es que era muy grande y no me gustaba jaja
> yo revise todo ya a ver si no le erre en alguna coneccion o algun transistor alrevez y no vi nada mal, pero claro yo estoy hasta la coronilla de el jajaja
> muchas gracias amigo
> 
> 
> 
> bueno, hice los cambios
> la resistencia de ganancia de 18k paso a 56k
> la del par diferencial de 820ohms paso a 1k
> la de 26ohms paso a 56ohms igual a la otra
> no hay casi cambios, capas que la distorcion a bajo volumen empeoro muy poquito
> y si tiene un poco mas de ganancia.
> pero sigue con distorcion y sin entregar los wats que deveria



Lo único que veo en el pcb es que la R 100 por reglas de diseño y evitar que la corriente fluja incorrectamente,  debe estar en el medio de las resistencias de los 2SA1943, la tienes entre el 2SC5200 y el 2SA1943.

No es que este mal conectado, pero si conoces de diseño, las pistas deben construirse dependiendo como fluye la corriente sobre las resistencias.

Por ejemplo no es lo mismo una conexión normal de varias GND, a una conexión estrella GND, todos llegan al mismo punto pero la conexión estrella es muy valiosa en un amplificador.


----------



## djstigma

Yaitronica dijo:


> Lo único que veo en el pcb es que la R 100 por reglas de diseño y evitar que la corriente fluja incorrectamente,  debe estar en el medio de las resistencias de los 2SA1943, la tienes entre el 2SC5200 y el 2SA1943.
> 
> No es que este mal conectado, pero si conoces de diseño, las pistas deben construirse dependiendo como fluye la corriente sobre las resistencias.
> 
> Por ejemplo no es lo mismo una conexión normal de varias GND, a una conexión estrella GND, todos llegan al mismo punto pero la conexión estrella es muy valiosa en un amplificador.



ok es bueno saberlo para tenerlo en cuenta para el proximo 
pero realmente dudo que sea la causa del problema.
te agradezco enormemente la ayuda


----------



## blanko001

En los tres diodos en serie debe medir 1V, no 0.7V; mide en los emisores del par diferencial, en ellos sí debe ser de 0.7V. Adicional mide las bases de los transistores de potencia o salida, debe ser de 0.5V.
Yo tengo éste mismo amplificador hace unos cuatro años, de hecho lo he construido un par de veces a familiares y he hasta realizado mis propias versiones de PCB estéreo. Que a propósito la estoy buscando en el ordenador y no la encuentro  (en algún lugar de éste foro debe estar). No he cambiado ningún valor de los componentes, los cuales son según los propuestos por el autor. Tampoco que quitado diodos. 
djstigma, sería bueno si adjunta una foto de mejor calidad donde se pueda apreciar los valores de las resistencias, capaz se te escapa alguno. Además comprueba esos valores con el ohmimetro. A mi me han salido resistencias mal "pintadas" que hasta rabia me da de recordarlo. 
Saludos!


----------



## Yairman

djstigma dijo:


> ok es bueno saberlo para tenerlo en cuenta para el proximo
> pero realmente dudo que sea la causa del problema.
> te agradezco enormemente la ayuda




Si lo se por ello te lo dije que no tienes nada mal, lo revice muy minuciosamente pero lo revisare nuevamente si algo se me paso por alto.

Solo te lo decía para que a la hora de realizar tus propios pcb, tengas presente por decirlo así protocolos de diseño. 

Blanko001 tiene mucha razón,  uno debe medir siempre las resistencias antes de soldarlas, hoy en día ya uno no puede confiar en la serigrafia de estas mismas, pero al cambiar algunos valores resistivos y sigue igual algo se esta pasando por alto.

No le quites el diodo los 2 diodos y la R de 10 es para otro diseño,  las bias deben ser de 1V y antes de poner los diodos revisa, que estos mismos tengan un valor relativamente cerca al del fabricante, y en especial usa los 1N4004 propuestos.

Al igual los transistores hasta vienen con las patas invertidas, me paso una vez de principiante , desde ese día corroboro que la configuración de las patas sea la correcta.

¿Con que metodo realizas tu pcb?

Te propongo algo y si estas de acuerdo te puedo ayudar a mejorar tu diseño de pcb propio, si no lo deseas entonces te proporcionaría una guía de ensamble y medición paso a paso, que te servirá mucho y claro también a muchos que tengan problemas les ayudara igual.

No he armado muchos amplificadores pero mi gran pasión es el diseño de pcb, no soy muy partidario de la web de la calabaza mágica "http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com"

Los pcb tienen muchos errores de diseño,  no digo que no funcionen, pero hay pistas muy juntas y muy botero con mucha volumetria  "Pintor Colombiano". El metodo que usa es tipo diseño grafico con un estilo muy CorelDraw y no da muchos beneficios, al no usar un software propuesto para diseño de pcb.

Hoy en día para armar amplificadores hay que tener buen material, incluso es muy recomendable usar resistencias de metal film resistor.

Siempre a la mano el datasheet es nuestra biblia, para comparar siempre valores del fabricante y configuracion de pines.


----------



## mostrin

Que raro yo lo he armado muchas veces y funciona excelentemente bien.



Esta es la pcb que uso de 5 x 8 cm


----------



## Yairman

mostrin dijo:


> Que raro yo lo he armado muchas veces y funciona excelentemente bien.
> 
> 
> 
> Esta es la pcb que uso de 5 x 8 cm



Buen aporte se ve prolijo, y el que muestras si ese funciona bien lo arme para un amigo del Tolima.

El muchacho esta realizando el siguiente, en mi caso  yo lo hubiera clonado, distribuyendo el espacio y mejorando solo las pistas:












Ese también funciona bien, también es raro que le no funcione a djstigma, si esta usando buen material.


----------



## djstigma

bueno dado que este amp no quiere andar agarre y probe a poner un stk en modo puente
puedo decir que suena que es un infierno, el que use es de 35w x canal.
conectado a un parlante de 15" x 350w rms y lo sacudia como loco.
esto con la señal de la laptop sin pre ni ecualizacion.
solo fue una prueba, tengo que hacerlo bien y por lo poco que vi se le agrega una resistencia y se le pone una de las in de audio a masa, que fue lo que hice.
espero que esto si funcione y poder seguir con mi videorokola 
igualmente no descarto hacer andar al maldito poseido este jaja


----------



## Yairman

djstigma dijo:


> bueno dado que este amp no quiere andar agarre y probe a poner un stk en modo puente
> puedo decir que suena que es un infierno, el que use es de 35w x canal.
> conectado a un parlante de 15" x 350w rms y lo sacudia como loco.
> esto con la señal de la laptop sin pre ni ecualizacion.
> solo fue una prueba, tengo que hacerlo bien y por lo poco que vi se le agrega una resistencia y se le pone una de las in de audio a masa, que fue lo que hice.
> espero que esto si funcione y poder seguir con mi videorokola
> igualmente no descarto hacer andar al maldito poseido este jaja



Con STK originales suenan de lo lindo,  en vista lo sucedido deberías armarte la Zener es muy buena potencia y no te da problemas de nada.

Tengo una potencia Zener desde hace 6 años y aún se porta muy bien, como  si fuese el primer día que la arme.


----------



## DOSMETROS

No estarías confundiendo el complementario con el cuasi-complementario  ?


----------



## djstigma

DOSMETROS dijo:


> No estarías confundiendo el complementario con el cuasi-complementario  ?



hola 2m, no amigo al menos eso creo
jaja no por lo que tengo entendido el complementario usa pnp y npn



Yaitronica dijo:


> Con STK originales suenan de lo lindo,  en vista lo sucedido deberías armarte la Zener es muy buena potencia y no te da problemas de nada.
> 
> Tengo una potencia Zener desde hace 6 años y aún se porta muy bien, como  si fuese el primer día que la arme.


hola bro, me podes pasar ese enlace o lugar donde esta para verla.
no para armarla ahora porque quede sin dinero, pero si para un futuro


----------



## Yairman

Hola bro pues aquí en el foro la puedes encontrar como Amplificador Zener, por aquí vi unos con PCB:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-monofonico-modular-200w-pcb-71169/

Con los materiales que tienes del amplificador que no te funciono, puedes armar la Zener los materiales son casi idénticos. 

Ventajas de tener una potencia Zener:

1. Fácil de armar.
2. Económica. 
3. Te funciona a la primera.
4. Puedes usarla por horas y ni se mosquea.
5. Hay mucha información sobre la Zener.

Leyendo un poco en el foro hay muchos muchachos que la han armado, 0 problemas su puesta en marcha es muy sencilla.

También la puedes encontrar en la calabaza magica "Sobrenombre de cariño por la web anaranjada"


La Zener que arme fue esta misma que indico abajo pero hace muchos años, de la página http://www.ladelec.com, el pcb lo vendian aquí en Colombia, hace muchos años muy buena esa potencia me trae viejos recuerdos cuando recien la arme.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/#post35331

Esta la tengo en un amplificador de mesa, claro con mi propio pcb muy buena te la recomiendo.


----------



## djstigma

Yaitronica dijo:


> Hola bro pues aquí en el foro la puedes encontrar como Amplificador Zener, por aquí vi unos con PCB:
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-200w-ampliable-400w-3234/
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-monofonico-modular-200w-pcb-71169/
> 
> Con los materiales que tienes del amplificador que no te funciono, puedes armar la Zener los materiales son casi idénticos.


 
Hoo  excelente potencia, me encanto xd la voy a armar lo antes posible , 
se ve muy solida , muchas gracias bro


----------



## blanko001

Yaitronica dijo:


> Con los materiales que tienes del amplificador que no te funciono, puedes armar la Zener los materiales son casi idénticos.



Siempre y cuando la culpa no fuese de los transistores falsificados 
En fin... de corazón espero que si djstigma realiza de nuevo el intento con los mismos componentes le resulte, los amplificadores comúnmente conocidos como "Zener" son buenos y estables. 
Saludos!


----------



## alcides alvarez

Amigo djstigma,creo que el problema de tu circuito es que colocaste,en vez de 3 diodos entre las bases de los tr tip41 y tip 42,colocaste 2 diodos y una resistencia si mi vista no falla es ese el problema,por lo demas esta bien.


----------



## djstigma

alcides alvarez dijo:


> Amigo djstigma,creo que el problema de tu circuito es que colocaste,en vez de 3 diodos entre las bases de los tr tip41 y tip 42,colocaste 2 diodos y una resistencia si mi vista no falla es ese el problema,por lo demas esta bien.



hola amigo, en principio tenia si los 3 diodos y siguiendo otro esquema casi identico opte por probar a cambiar 1 de ellos pero el resultado fue el mismo. 
gracias igual por tu interes


----------



## SKYFALL

Hola djstigma, cuál STK usaste para conectarlo en puente, que diagrama utilizaste y como se comporta? 

Saludos!


----------



## djstigma

Ferchito dijo:


> Hola djstigma, cuál STK usaste para conectarlo en puente, que diagrama utilizaste y como se comporta?
> 
> Saludos!



hola bro, no recuerdo probe con varios. sin modificar nada porque le diagrama no funciono
osea siguiendo ese diagrama el stk calentaba y zumbaba
sin modificar lo probe 2horas calienta mas pero anda, igual no recomiendo usarlo asi
yo no lo voy a usar en bridge, suena bien y todo pero calienta mucho incluso con un fan y disipador grande


----------



## modw

Buenas tengo un problema con este amplificador lo llevaba usando bien 2 meses y de repente se calentó la resistencia numero 15 de 100 ohms y voló el tip41 y el tip42 dejo de funcionar ya los reemplace y probé el amplificador con un circuito serie y sigue en corto. Espero me puedan orientar sobre que es lo mas probable que este fallan, ya revise los transistores y están bien. Se sigue calentado la resistencia de 100hms gracias por su atención.

​


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ Revisaste Q1, Q3 y Q5 retirados de la PCB ?


----------



## modw

si y los 3 estan bien, q3 lo acabo de reemplazar y los otros dos ya los había checado


----------



## DOSMETROS

R16  , R17 podrian estar abiertas.


----------



## josco

y los transitores no son piratas, puedes poner fotos?


----------



## modw

no son piratas estaban funcionando bien, ya encontré el fallo eran las resistencias que me mencionaron anteriormente y cambiar los transistores creo que estaban dañados tenia unos NJW0302G y NJW0281G y los reemplace. ahora mi única como puedo averiguar si aguantan una carga de 4 ohm. Y gracias por toda su ayuda.


----------



## pandacba

Si el diseño dice para 8 ohms es para esa carga, si el diseño dice 4 ohms es porque puede soportarla, si no no
La rotura es producto de haber puesto 4 ohms????


----------



## modw

es de no haber conectado el ventilador :'(


----------



## modw

Vengo molestando otra vez, ya cheque pero no doy que pueda estar fallando en esta ocasión es con el amplificador PNP de 100 watt, ya lo arme y todo pero cuando lo conecto al circuito serio no da corto pero al momento de dar las mediciones todos dan 40 volts.


----------



## Fogonazo

Comienza revisando los TIP41/42 que se encuentren sanos, que estén colocados en su lugar y su correcta conexión.


----------



## modw

ya los cheque y están sanos y en su correcta posición


----------



## Fogonazo

modw dijo:


> ya los cheque y están sanos y en su correcta posición



Y 
¿ Verificaste que B C y E sean lo que se supone ? 
¿ Verificaste que B C y E estén conectados a donde se supone ? 

Desconecta C y E de los finales y mide la tensión de las bases respecto de GND


*Tema* de lectura recomendado


----------



## mostrin

Este funciona muy bien conectado a una PC .


----------



## mrch

Esta creo que es mi primera intervencion en el foro, aunque ya tengo ratos de haberme registrado.

Me fabrique el de 200w pero solo un canal sin la fuente y sin el control de tonos, solo para ver como funcionaba y quede satisfecho, se lo agregue a un viejo equipo panasonic que tenia tirado por ahi con el ic RSN dañado.


----------



## dario9669

hola a todos , pido disculpas por el comentario anterior no fue mi intencion ser mal educado.
bueno paso a contarles el problema que tengo con un circuito de un amplificador .

les cuento que arme este de 400w de construya su videorocola , le cambie los transistores de salida por los 5200 y 1943 , tambien cambie los tip por los a940 y 2073 , todo esto para poder colocar un trafo de 40+40 , esto es lo que recomiendan en la pagina , bueno resulta que mande a hacer el trafo y tiene un poco menos de 40vac en la salida , y rectificada me entrega 50vdc , hasta aca todo bien.
El tema es que me calientan los transistores a1015 ,pero calientan mal ,,,como para quemar los dedos , y obiamente se queman.
En el bias midiendo en el anodo del primer diodo tendria que tener 0.4v y tengo 1.1v, y en el catodo del tercer diodo tengo 0.6v , osea que el bias esta mal , esto lo atribullo al calentamiento de los a1015.
Ahora mi pregunta es .. si tengo que cambiar todos los transistores por los de mas voltajes , porque no se cambian tambien los a1015 ? .
AAAAA me olvidaba comentar que tambien lo probe con un trafo de 26+26vac , y tambien calientan los a1015.
Medi el hfe de los a1015 y todos estan arriba de los 190 hfe .
Puede ser que sea eso ? , tambien cambie los a1015 por 2n5401 para probar y tambien calientan igual .
Les dejo los datos del proyecto la foto de mi placa terminada el circuito que utilice y el pcb , para ver si alguien me puede echar una mano gracias


----------



## ualquiera

dario9669 dijo:


> hola a todos , pido disculpas por el comentario anterior no fue mi intencion ser mal educado.
> bueno paso a contarles el problema que tengo con un circuito de un amplificador .




Yo me jugaría o por error de patillaje transistores o por transistores "truchos". Como mucho no podes tener mucho mas de 0.8V en los colectores de los A1015 que por cierto yo los cambiaría por 2SA1085 para tener mas margen de tensión de trabajo.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Que tensión contínua tenés de offset en la salida de parlantes ?


----------



## pandacba

Como primera medida el par diferencial esta apareado al 10%? si calientan hay un par de razones, estan mal puestos, ya esta en corto o semicorto al menos uno de los dos.
El que esta en la fuente de corriente la resistencia de 10k tiene ese valor???? esta bien soldada????

Esos transistores deben estar frios, deben circular algo menos de 3mA


----------



## dario9669

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Que tensión contínua tenés de offset en la salida de parlantes ?



hola dosmetros gracias por responder te cuento que la medi pero hice tantas pruebas que ya no me acuerdo , el tema es que levante los tip para medirlos y todos parecen ser truchos porque el hef esta por encima de los 110 , cambie los 1015 por 2sa992 y tambien calentaban por eso levante los tip .
mañana ire a comprar tip nuevos y los voy a medir antes de colocarlos y despues cuento que resultados obtengo

PD: los tip nunca levantaron temperatura





pandacba dijo:


> Como primera medida el par diferencial esta apareado al 10%? si calientan hay un par de razones, estan mal puestos, ya esta en corto o semicorto al menos uno de los dos.
> El que esta en la fuente de corriente la resistencia de 10k tiene ese valor???? esta bien soldada????
> 
> Esos transistores deben estar frios, deben circular algo menos de 3mA



hola panadacba , te cuento que los 1015 los cambie y reemplace como 3 veces , los ultimos que coloque son 2sa992 , lo que encontre como le comente a dosmetros , es que los tip tenian el hfe muy alto lo normal es 40 aprox , y estos estaban en 110 , mañana ire a buscar nuevos y medir el hfe y colocarlos .
Pregunta , es posible que sean los top que hacen este problema en los 1015 , los tip no calientan , abrazo



AA me olvide de preguntar , los diodos que utilice son 1n4007 y en el esquema indica 1n4004 , tendra que ver ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

dario9669 dijo:


> Ah , me olvide de preguntar , los diodos que utilice son 1n4007 y en el esquema indica 1n4004 , tendra que ver ?


 
No tiene nada que ver , son iguales y soportan mas tensión.


----------



## dario9669

hola a todos , bueno les cuento , siento verguenza por lo que me paso .
 resulta que hoy me levante temprano y fui a comprar los tip nuevos , en esos momentos cuando empece a analizar el problema y me dije a mi mismo que no podia ser que los hfe de los transistores estubiese jugando tan fino .
 el resultado fue que empece a revisar minuciosamente la placa y iba mirando el esquema y midiendo los componentes ( sacando y poniendo) , cuando me encontre que tenia invertidas dos resistencias , observece que en el esquematico se aprecian dos resistencias una de 27 r y otra de 270 r , bueno no se como me paso pero las inverti , osea que estaba alimentendo un 1015 con 27 r en lugar de 270 r .
 bueno por un lado estoy contento por aber solucionado el problema , pero por otro muy disconforme conmigo mismo por aber molestado a ustedes por un error garafal mio .
 de todas formas MUCHISIMAS GRACIAS por su interes , un abazo

*¡ Edita tus comentarios en lugar de crear nuevos !*​
les comparto el trabajo casi terminado del ampli


----------



## DavidGamer

Buena tardes.
Sucede que hice dos placas de este amplificador estereo de 200W, presentan la misma falla en los mismo puntos.
Cuando termine de armar los amplificadores los conecte a la red con el circuito serie y este encendia un poco, pero resulto ser el transformador ya que este sin carga lo hacia encender, es un transformador de 30-0-30a 6A, y como tengo dos placas serian dos devanados iguales, procedi a cambiar el transformador y mejoro mucho, sin embargo prendia aun un poquitito pero era igual por esto pero ya no le preste atencion, ahora, el par diferencial era de A733, en este entonces tenia -1.0V a la salida de todos los canales, asi que los cambie por A970 y el voltaje disminuyo a -0.5V, medi las bias, en primer diodo daba 0.1 y en el segundo -1.0, -1.2 maso, asi que puse un potenciometro de 1K en serie con la resistencia de 10 ohmios, mientras mas resistencia tenia el potenciometro mas se calentaban el TIP41C y 42C impulzores asi que llegue a ña conclusion que una resistencia de 33 ohmios seria el punto optimo ya que tendria 0.3 y -0.8 y un calor razonable, sin embargo el voltaje a la salida seguia clavado en -0.5V, desmonte los transistores de salida antes de ajustar el bias ppara evitar quemarlos si algo sucedia, cambie el capacitor de 47uF que esta entre el divisor resistivo resistencias de 4.7K por uno de 100uF, no mejoro asi que le puse de nuevo el de 47uF, cambie el transistor de bias por el C3298, calentaba igual sin mejorar el voltaje a la salida, asi que le puse de nuevo el TIP41C, cambie los impulzores por C3298 y A1306 los interesante aqui es que el A1306 estaba en saturacion y el C3298 no, por lo que se calento muchisimo, quite el C3298 y puse el TIP41C, aqui hirvio la resistencua de 100 ohmios qie lo polariza pero lo desconecte rapido asi que nose quemo nada, quite el A1306 y puse de nuevo el TIP42C, todo normal de nuevo desde el principio, con los -0.5V a la salida. Un ultimo dato es que Vce del TIP41C y su transistor de salida es mayor que Vce del TIP42C y su transistor de salida, es por esto que pense qie con las bias mejoraria, en fin nose que hacer, ya estoy hasta pensando en un capacitor de acoplo, pero el problema es la cantidad de corriente a circular por este. Alguna idea de como resolver esto?
Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Se te recomendó leer el hilo completo ! No lo hiciste no ?


----------



## DavidGamer

Lo que lei es que el fallo esta en el par diferencial peri ya lo cambie y no se soluciona, deberia intentar con BC560 talvez? Ademas, les recomiendo reemplazar la resistencia de 10 ohm de bias por una de 33 ohms, da mejor resultado


----------



## DOSMETROS

¿ No vas a seguir el consejo de leer todo el tema ?


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ No vas a seguir el consejo de leer todo el tema ?


!Sienpre es mas comodo!.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DavidGamer

Ya lei todo el hilo, segun leo el problema del voltaje es de los A733, le puse A970 y el voltaje bajo a -0.5V, ducen que consiguiendo los A1015 puede mejorar, igual que con los A972, tratare de conseguir los 1015 y sino pues los BC560 que tienen poco ruido. Igual empiezo a pensar que -0.5V no debe de ser mucho problema por lo que decian, circularia 125mA por el parlante en 4 ohmios, y reemplazare las resistencias de 10 ohm por 33 ohm ya que me da menos distorsion por cruce, tambien hablaban de que el problema era el bajo voltaje pero igual lo probe con un poco mas de voltaje (+-35VAC) y solo aumenta el voltaje en las salidas. Realmente no es que no quiera seguir el consejo sino que esa es la solucion que leo, perdonen si me equivoco, ademas hago las pruebas con los tr de salida desmontados para evitar quemarlos cuando ajuste el bias, pero sigue igual por lo cual ese no es problema.


----------



## Fogonazo

DavidGamer dijo:


> Ya lei todo el hilo, . . . .


¿ Leíste donde se sugiere invertir (entre si) los transistores del diferencial de entrada ?


----------



## DavidGamer

Me surge la duda de porque realizarlo, medi los transistores, tienen bien su patillaje y estan buenos


----------



## Fogonazo

DavidGamer dijo:


> Me surge la duda de porque realizarlo, medi los transistores, tienen bien su patillaje y estan buenos



Por su ganancia.

Transistores de la misma marca, y misma partida pueden tener muy distintos valores de ganancia.


----------



## DavidGamer

Yo los medi antes de colocarlos. Todos miden entre 243 y 253, creo que el que mas mide mide 255.


----------



## DOSMETROS

O no lees atentamente, o estás despreciando-descalificando la experiencia de Foristas que resolvieron el mismo problema de ese modo ; entonces la pregunta sería : ¿ Para que te incribiste y consultás en el Foro ?

Leiste la parte de agregar 100 Ohms testeando en cual de los emisores del par diferencial corrige el problema ?

Leiste la parte de modificar un poco la resistencia del colector del primer transistor (560 u 820) ?

Hay amplificadores que necesitan diferencia de ganancia Hfe en el par diferencial , y eso se logra probando distintos o invirtiendolos de lugar


----------



## DavidGamer

No descalifico su conocimiento, de hecho pregunto aqui por eso, creo que me falta detenerme un poco mas. Lei tambien lo de los transistores truchos pero no es eso, lei lo del voltaje bajo y lo probe con un uno mas alto y aolo empeora, cambie los A733 por A970 y mejoro pero no del todo, probe con la corriente de bias modificandola y no logre nada, solo ajuste un poco mejor el voltaje en los diodos, probare lo que dices, de reemplazar las resistencias del colector de 680 ohmios por unas de 820 y luego por 560


----------



## DavidGamer

Resolvi el problema, donde estaba la resistencia de 680 ohmios, la reemplace por un trimpod y despues de hacer pruebas llegue a la conclusion de reemplazar dichar resistencia por una de 270 ohmios, ya no tengo calentamiento en ningun lugar ni voltaje en la salida.


----------



## tremex

*Y*o *h*i*c*e el de 100w  como 5 veces y todas las piezas nuevas nuevas... me funcion*ó* perfectamente, ya tengo como 2 meses usandola y suena bastante bien, pero  siempre tiene un zumbido en la salida, me pueden ayudar... ?


----------



## josco

Es zumbido de interferncia como cuando falta blindaje en los cables de entrada de señal, o como de corriente continua en la salida? Si mides con el multimetro en la salida te da tension?


----------



## pandacba

Ese esquema no sirve, fijate que otro forista tuvo que hacer cambios.
Es una pésima copia del RCA de 70W, todo lo de esa página tiene problemas
En ninguna parte dice que hay que aparear los transistores del par diferencial.
Busca en el Foro Amplificador de 130W allí tenes uno que anda o anda


----------



## tremex

aaa ok ya entiendo amigo panchaba... bueno ellos sacaron otro supuestamente mejorado y que no tiene pop al encender y no tiene mucho ruido, me puedes decir que te parece o tambien no sirve ??
es que me encanta este diagrama es muy facil de hacerlo y tiene un potencia muy buena.. lo malo es ese zumbido... pero este diagrama nuevo nunca lo he echo.. quiero saber tus recomendaciones..


----------



## mostrin

hola tremex ese esquema funciona increiblemente bien sin ningun tipo de ruido yo he hecho muchos y es excelente y facil sale a la primera tienen otro mas sencillo tambien funciona muy bien. Si no eres experto esa pagina es para ti todos sus diseños me han funcinado muy bien. Yo lo rediseñe quedando de 8.5 cm de largo por 5 cm de ancho. Los usaba para rokolas para que te des una idea de la carrilla que les meten.


----------



## josco

Te preguntaba como era el zumbido, mediste algo? y lo hice por que yo hice uno  de esos y si funciona. edito : hice uno como el del principio del post y tengo uno hecho como este ultimo que tambien hizo mostrin. los dos trabajan bien. saludos.


----------



## mostrin

Prueba cambiando R1 por 47k o 33K yo los uso con 47k y cero ruido o zumbido


----------



## tremex

osea la unica resistencia que modificaste fue la R1 nada mas ??
bueno amigo mostrin lo are igual como tu lo tienes alli, porque la verdad es que llevo varios meses buscando como quitarle el ruido molesto.. probare con esa resistencia a ver...


----------



## Fogonazo

mostrin dijo:


> Prueba cambiando R1 por 47k o 33K yo los uso con 47k y cero ruido o zumbido



No imagino como disminuir el valor de R1 eliminó o redujo los problemas de zumbido 

Si bien *NO *es estrictamente indispensable es aconsejable que R1 y R5 sean del mismo valor.

La ganancia de ese esquema me parece excesiva, > 36db, yo cambiaría *R1 *y *R5 *a *22KΩ* y *R4 *a *720Ω*


----------



## pandacba

Si fuera un buen esquema no haría falta cambiar absolutamente nada.
El esquema que te digo es simple y eficiente echo por miles que funcionan sin problemas y no hay que cambiar nada de nada


----------



## tremex

hummm pandacba pasame uno de esos que has echo que sea sencillo, que suene bien..


----------



## Fogonazo

tremex dijo:


> hummm pandacba pasame uno de esos que has echo que sea sencillo, que suene bien..


El 99,5% de los amplificadores que figuran en el Foro_ "Suenan bien"_, siempre y cuando _"Se armen correctamente" _y se les coloque la fuente de alimentación _apropiada_

Por cuestiones de gusto personal a algunos usuarios del Foro pueden "Gustarle" mas algunos circuitos que otros, lo que *NO* descalifica a los restantes


----------



## dario9669

tremex dijo:


> aaa ok ya entiendo amigo panchaba... bueno ellos sacaron otro supuestamente mejorado y que no tiene pop al encender y no tiene mucho ruido, me puedes decir que te parece o tambien no sirve ??Ver el archivo adjunto 171208
> es que me encanta este diagrama es muy facil de hacerlo y tiene un potencia muy buena.. lo malo es ese zumbido... pero este diagrama nuevo nunca lo he echo.. quiero saber tus recomendaciones..


hola amigo tremex , yo arme muchos de estos amplificadores el mismo circuito que posteas , y no sacan ruido , proba de desconectar la entrada del ampli y probalo en vacio sin la entrada conectada y fijate si el ruido es del ampli o es del pre , puede ser que sea del pre y el ampli te lo amplifica , si es asi te recomiendo que cambies las resistencias R1 y R5 por des de 33k para bajar la ganancia , pero ya te digo arme varios de esos y no hacen ruido , un saludo


----------



## exgar rolando

Tengo este amplificador  de 100w. que en su salida me mide el mismo voltaje vcc. de entrada he revisado los tr. de potencia y están bien he cambiado los trs, tip 42 y 41 y los tr. a1015 lo mismo que los diodos sin embargo sigue lo mismo, en los puntos de referencia de medición  tengo lo mismo 42v. vcc . adjunto pdf del amplificador cuasicomplementario pnp que tiene tr. de salida 2sa1943-podrian darme un tip donde buscar el problema. gracias.


----------



## indemornin

exgar rolando dijo:


> Tengo este amplificador  de 100w. que en su salida me mide el mismo voltaje vcc. de entrada he revisado los tr. de potencia y están bien he cambiado los trs, tip 42 y 41 y los tr. a1015 lo mismo que los diodos sin embargo sigue lo mismo, en los puntos de referencia de medición  tengo lo mismo 42v. vcc . adjunto pdf del amplificador cuasicomplementario pnp que tiene tr. de salida 2sa1943-podrian darme un tip donde buscar el problema. gracias.


Para analizar deberías adjuntar todas las fotos del proyecto. Cordial saludo!


----------



## exgar rolando

Adjunto los archivos gráficos del amplificador.


----------



## indemornin

exgar rolando dijo:


> Adjunto los archivos gráficos del amplificador.


Me referia a la placa armada de tu ampli con problemas. Entendemos que la configuracion es la version cuasicomplementaria  con finales PNP. Tendrias que verificar: que no existan cortocircuitos entre pistas de cobre. La correcta posicion de todos los transistores que no esten invertidos y la correcta medicion de los mismos (correspondencias Base emisor colector , que no tengan fugas o cortos) generalmente las causas son fallas de armado , microcorto en pistas x cercanía de las mismas o exceso de estaño) tambien verificar la aislacion de los transistores finales (muchos se olvidan de aislarlos electricamente al disipador de calor, con el apuro y la emoción de poner en marcha el ampli) Slds!


----------



## DOSMETROS

Tu consulta fue movida al tema que trata justamente éste amplificador , tenés para leer un montón !

Si tenés +Vcc y los transistores están bien y los que cambiaste no son falsos, entonces :


----------

